# I sing along to.... #14



## delirium (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mewithoutyou* - _Gentlemen_



> We never met, you and I
> We were always inside, we were somewhere inside
> one another. And I'll live without you love,
> but what good is one glove, without the other?
> ...


----------



## Suikka (Apr 11, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Bokura no Hakoniwa_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Bollock Brothers* - _Harley Davidson Son of a Bitch_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Saosin, "I Can Tell"*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 11, 2007)

Giant Drag - This Isn't It


----------



## Saosin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Silverchair, "Suicidal Dreams"*


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucero - Kiss the Bottle


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 11, 2007)

Taal - Barbiticurus


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2007)

*Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Gigi D'Agostino* - _I'll Fly With You [Radio Mix]_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

*Taproot* - _Violent Seas_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 11, 2007)

Rotten Sound - Edge


----------



## Liengod (Apr 11, 2007)

*The Dears* - _You And I Are A Gang Of Losers_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Skillet, "Better Than Drugs"*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 11, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> *Gigi D'Agostino* - _I'll Fly With You [Radio Mix]_


^Nice.

*Fatboy Slim *- _Weapon Of Choice
_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2007)

^Thanks. 

*Usher* - _My Way_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Take The Test
AFI
Very Proud Of Ya
1:48
*


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 11, 2007)

From Autumn To Ashes - Delusions of Grandeur


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Dr. Dre* - _Nuthin But A "G" Thang_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Skillet, "Whispers in the Dark"*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Traci Lords* - _Control_
Let me kiss it
I’ll make it better
And then tonight
You will forget her


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Sylver*  - _Forever In Love (Radio Mix)_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 11, 2007)

Remy Zero - Shattered


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Kings of Leon* - _Taper Jean Girl_
Heartbreak, cigarettes and songs, 
with a winter's chafe
Heartbreak keep like my daughter 
and a run away


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 12, 2007)

*LuciDream - Out Out Brief Candle*

The whole album actually, but there is where I am right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Game* - _Black Wall Street_


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 12, 2007)

Offspring- Come Out Swinging


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

The Black Gate is Close- Two Towers soundtrack


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Bryan Adams - Please Forgive Me


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - _Helena _


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Tupac* ~ _Letter 2 My Unborn Child_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Creed  - lullaby


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Epik High - Fly


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Offspring* - _Staring At The Sun_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - try


----------



## JJ (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lacuna Coil* - Tight Rope

_Delighting minds
with my shadow
Rely on your way to grow
You want to decide
from your cloud
You're lost in a world
that I have to repair

Chorus:

You want it all
the greatest smile
Who wants to deny forever?
You're made of ice
I pay the price
for all you unforgiveness

Enlighting lies
with my shame
Beneath the veil
of your flow
Don't try to deny
with your mouth
So fine it is knowing
you're under the shade_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Mase* - _Welcome Back_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - rainmaker


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Busta Rhymes* - _Everybody Rise Again_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Flyleaf - sorry


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Shakin' All Over* ~ MAD3 (cover)


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Creed - torn


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Spinto Band* - Crack The Whip


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - rainmaker


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _In This Twilight_


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Kana - Heart


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Rumblestrips* - Alarm Clock


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Shatty Fatmas
AFI
Very Proud Of Ya
1:46
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Thousand Foot Krutch - Phenomenon


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Take That - Never Forget


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Thousand Foot Krutch* - _Phenomenon_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 12, 2007)

*Sonata Arctica* - _Fullmoon_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Thornley - Beautiful


----------



## Suikka (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spitz* - _Honoho_


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*Elliot BROOD* - _My Friend_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

The Postal Service - Such Great Heights


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## Marl (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dragonforce* - Valley of the Damned.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 12, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Jessica (Apr 12, 2007)

*Better Than Ezra* - Misunderstood


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Blessed Union Of Soul - I Believe


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 12, 2007)

Director - Easy To Me


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Im loud


----------



## Jessica (Apr 12, 2007)

*Electric Light Orchestra* - Don't Bring Me Down


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - rainmaker


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Thousand Foot Krutch - Phenomenon


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - lord of the flies


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2007)

*Why?!* by *Doom* (Jpn)


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Flyleaf - there for you


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Global Deejays* - _What A Feeling (Radio Mix)_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Creed - lullaby


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Thursday - NY Batteri


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Kana -  trump game


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*Elliot BROOD* - _President(35)_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Metallica - until it sleeps


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

Transformers The Movie Soundtrack: *Stan Bush* - _Dare_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Disturbed - enemy


----------



## JJ (Apr 12, 2007)

*Howard Jones* - The Prisoner


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Everything But The Girl* - _Missing_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Creed - one last breathe


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* - _Uno Entre 1000_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Call Me When You're Sober
Evanescence
The Open Door
3:36
*


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Iron  Maiden - lord of the flies


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Merciless Cult_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Porcupine Tree, "Arriving Somewhere But Not Here"*


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2007)

Simple Minds - Belfast Child


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Crossfade - cold


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Crossfade - Starless


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

The Mars Volta - eriatarka


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Daft Punk* - _Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Kana - Hebi ichigo


----------



## Suikka (Apr 12, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _iroai ~IROAI~_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Under17 - magi~cu


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lil Jon & the Eastside Boyz* - _Get Low_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Crossfade - Drown You Out


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Kana - chimame


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 12, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Dir en grey - The Final


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Most Serene Republic* - _Stay Ups_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 12, 2007)

Kana - papichan


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Lovely Feathers* - _Frantic_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 12, 2007)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Zero


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 12, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "E"


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

Memories of Green- Chrono Trigger OST


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerat*i -_ Artefacto_


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*Radiohead* - _Karma Police_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Recycled Air_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Offspring* -  _Pretty Fly For A White Guy_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _My Violent Heart_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> *Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _My Violent Heart_



Nine Inch Nails - Sanctified


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY CRAP! How do you have that!?! Year Zero isn't even out yet over here. =|


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*My Morning Jacket* - _One Big Holiday_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Crossfade - Drown You Out


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Snow White Queen
Evanescence
The Open Door
4:24
*


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*Steve Burns* - _Lords of Cobble Hill_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* - _Lisa_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Good Enough
Evanescence
The Open Door
5:31
*


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 12, 2007)

Nico - These Days

_I've been out walking
I don't do too much talking
These days, these days.
These days I seem to think a lot
About the things that I forgot to do
And all the times I had the chance to.

I've stopped my rambling,
I don't do too much gambling
These days, these days.
These days I seem to think about
How all the changes came about my ways
And I wonder if I'll see another highway.

I had a lover,
I don't think I'll risk another
These days, these days.
And if I seem to be afraid
To live the life that I have made in song
It's just that I've been losing so long.
La la la la la, la la.

I've stopped my dreaming,
I won't do too much scheming
These days, these days.
These days I sit on corner stones
And count the time in quarter tones to ten.
Please don't confront me with my failures,
I had not forgotten them._


----------



## Liengod (Apr 12, 2007)

*Sage Francis* - _Jah, Didn't Kill Johnny_


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 12, 2007)

Protest The Hero - Blindfolds Aside


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 12, 2007)

*Pain - Just Think Again*

I love this track, so versatile and intense.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* - _Engaña_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*UVERworld* - _Ai Ta Kokoro_


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Aqua Timez*-Alones


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*The Cramps* - Bad Music For Bad People - _Goo Goo Muck_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> *UVERworld* - _Ai Ta Kokoro_


^Good song.
*
Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Bluetrain_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Sleep
My Chemical Romance
The Black Parade
4:45
*


----------



## X (Apr 12, 2007)

Peter Cetera - I Wanna Take Forever Tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - _Around The World_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Early Sunsets Over Monroeville
My Chemical Romance
I Brought You My Bullets You Brought Me Your Love
5:07
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Bleach Intro 6 - Aqua Timez* - _Alones_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Badly Drawn Boy* - The Hour Of Bewilderbeast - _Camping Next To Water_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 12, 2007)

*Korn *- _Falling Away From Me_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2007)

Toploader - _Dancing in the Moonlight_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Closer To God - _Closer To God_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

*Blink 182* - _First Date_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2007)

*Group Sex* by *Circle Jerks*


----------



## testxxxx (Apr 12, 2007)

_Heroes Come Back -_ *Nobody Knows*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 12, 2007)

Crossfade - Drown You Out

I'm in love with this song~


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*The Beatles* - _Michelle_


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Justin Timberlake - My Love


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*PJ Harvey* - Uh Huh Her - _Shame_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2007)

*Roscoe* ~ _Smooth Sailing_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _Meet Your Master_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - _Im Lovin' It_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2007)

*The Fresh Prince and DJ Jazzy Jeff* ~ _Summertime_


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Blink 182 - All The Small Things.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2007)

*Bobby Valentino* ~ _Anonymous_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Run Wolf Run* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2007)

*Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg* ~ _Nuthin' but a "G" Thang_


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Sense Field - Save Youself


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _God Given_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2007)

*The Notorious BIG* ~ _Juicy_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

Dir en grey - The final


----------



## coriander (Apr 13, 2007)

*Korn - *_Freak on a Leash (Unplugged)_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

Pink - nobody knows


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 13, 2007)

Mystery Jets - Alas Agnes


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Eriatarka


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

DevilDriver - I Dreamed I Died

damnit, so catchy!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

Giant Drag - you're  full of shit


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 13, 2007)

Lilith said:


> Giant Drag - you're  full of shit





Giant Drag - Everythings Worse


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah  a lovely song  

Giant Drug - YFLMD


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Michelle Branch - Breathe


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

Giant Drag - everything worse


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Akercocke - Valley Of The Crucified


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

Giant Drag - This isn't it


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Akercocke - Scapegoat


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 13, 2007)

_Pour Some Sugar on Me_ - *Def Leppard*


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

System Of a down - Needles


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Drunkship Of Lanterns

@milky

btw :
 system of a down isn't a emo band  and  im not a emo XD  LOL  im a emo hater XD


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 13, 2007)

Who said you were Emo Lilith!? 

I'm so glad you like those songs. 

*Blondie - Call me*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Akercocke - Horns Of Baphomet


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

No Doubt -  Dont speak


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

The Calling - I'd Do Anything


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Akercocke - Seduced


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 13, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Jack The Violence* ~ MAD3


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Akercocke - Shelter From The Sand


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Televators


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

The Offspring - Original Prankster


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2007)

*Army of the Pharaohs -  Narrow Grave*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Konishi Kayo & Kondoo Yukio - Uso Sora


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2007)

barbie girl - aqua XD  lol


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 13, 2007)

The Fratellis - Henrietta


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Konishi Kayo & Kondoo Yukio - Yakusoku


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2007)

*Social Code* - Beautiful


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

Konishi Kayo & Kondoo Yukio - Lilium ~opening version~


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Lifehouse - Hanging By A Moment.


----------



## Mojo (Apr 13, 2007)

Spiderwebs - No Doubt


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2007)

*Ozzy Osbourne* - Crazy Train


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

The Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Beck *- _Loser_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*The New Pornographers* - Mass Romantic - _The Slow Descent Into Alcoholism_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2007)

*I'm Not Okay (I Promise)
My Chemical Romance
Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
3:10
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Blackout _ (luv this song)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Cemetery Drive
My Chemical Romance
Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
3:10
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation *- _Sono Wake Wo_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 13, 2007)

FLOW, "Rising Dragon"


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Sleep Together


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Otep* - House of Secrets - _House of Secrets_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - _Summer Love_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Sentimental


----------



## Suikka (Apr 13, 2007)

*Origa* - _rise_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Way Out of Here


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Baby Cham ft. Alicia Keys *- _Ghetto Story (Remix)_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 13, 2007)

*Chris Isaak* - Wicked Game


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

*In Flames*- Reflect the storm


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Dick Lips* - Blink 182


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Sentimental


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 13, 2007)

*When Your Heart Stops Beating *- Plus-44


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2007)

*INXS* - _The Strangest Party (These Are the Times)_


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

*Trivium* - Dying in your arms


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

In Flames - Pinball Map


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> In Flames - Pinball Map



<3

*In Flames - Trigger*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 13, 2007)

*Outkast* - _The Whole World_


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* - _Loop & Loop_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

In Flames - Behind Space '99


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hurt
Nine Inch Nails
The Downward Spiral
6:12
*


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 13, 2007)

Bowie & Massive Attack - Nature Boy


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 13, 2007)

*Kylie Minogue *- _Come Into My World_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 13, 2007)

*GET UP! Rapper* -Salt5


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 13, 2007)

*Aural Vampire* - _Freeeze!!_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2007)

*I Constantly Thank God For Esteban
Panic! At The Disco
A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
3:34
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

In Flames - Artifacts Of The Black Rain


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Faith Hill - Breathe


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

dredg - Ode To The Sun


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 13, 2007)

Crossbreed - Breathe


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 13, 2007)

*Otsuka Ai* - _SMILY_


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

Rhapsody of fire - Emerald sword


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Dream Theatre - As I Am


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Foo Fighters *- _Best of You_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

Saosin - I Never Wanted To


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

In Flames - Everlost (Part II)


----------



## Saosin (Apr 13, 2007)

dredg - Bug Eyes


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Devil Was In My Yard* ~ Sleepy Jackson


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Life Wasted
Pearl Jam
Pearl Jam
3:54
*


----------



## Liengod (Apr 13, 2007)

*The Lovely Feathers* - _Frantic_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 13, 2007)

Crossbreed - Machines


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 14, 2007)

The Used - Take it away

edit: DDR - Butterfly


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Hedley - Gunnin'

Only song by them I like. >_<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Ludacris* - _Spur of the moment_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 14, 2007)

*Beat Crusaders* - _Everybody Hates my Guitar Sound_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Yasunori Mitsuda* - _Schala's Theme_


----------



## Liengod (Apr 14, 2007)

*Steven Burns* - _Lords of Cobble Hill_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Yasunori Mitsuda* - _Guardia Castle--Courage and Pride_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 14, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _N.G.S_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Sleep Together


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Yasunori Mitsuda* - _Morning Sunlight_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Face Pollution
Soundgarden
BadMotorFinger
2:25
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Cathedral - The Unnatural World


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Nobuo Uematsu* - _Mystery of the Past_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Holy Water
Soundgarden
BadMotorFinger
5:07
*


----------



## X (Apr 14, 2007)

Bon Jovi - Everyday


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Journey* - _Any Way You Want It_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Cathedral - Vampire Sun


----------



## X (Apr 14, 2007)

Chad Kroeger - Hero


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

DevilDriver - Swinging The Dead


----------



## Suikka (Apr 14, 2007)

*polysics* - _peach pie on the beach_


----------



## Sakura (Apr 14, 2007)

*Scissor Sisters* - _Laura_


----------



## Homura (Apr 14, 2007)

Sukiyaki - 4 pm


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 14, 2007)

Pull Tiger Tail - Let's Lightning!


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Johnny Truant - A Day In The Death


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 14, 2007)

CSS - Let's Make Love and Listen to Death From Above


----------



## Auraya (Apr 14, 2007)

Champagne Supernova -Oasis


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 14, 2007)

*Theodor Bastard* - _Sel'va_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hitomi Kuroishi* - _Masquerade_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Footprints In The Thunder


----------



## Mojo (Apr 14, 2007)

*Finch *- Stay With Me


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Necropolis Junction


----------



## Suikka (Apr 14, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _All Alone_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Self Deception


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*H-Town *- _Knockin Da Boots_


----------



## Heroin (Apr 14, 2007)

Guano apes- Open your eyes


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* -_Until The End Of Time_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 14, 2007)

Aqualung - brighter than sunshine


----------



## Suikka (Apr 14, 2007)

*SunSet Swish* - _Mosaic Kakera_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* -_ Karaoke_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 14, 2007)

The Prodigy - Out Of Space


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* -_ Showtime_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 14, 2007)

*Yui* - _I remember you_

It's kinda hard to sing along with Japanese songs you haven't heard for a while.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Purity - Slipknot


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _Wind Scene_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Julieta Venegas* -_ Me Voy_


----------



## Love (Apr 14, 2007)

*System Of A Down *- _Lonely Day_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Ore Ska Band* - _Tsumasaki_


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2007)

*Masta Ace - Acknowledge *

I hear these cats, but I ain't listening
A little faint dissing, a little scratch, a little paint missin'
But I still gleam and glisten, hot like a stream of piss 'n
I'm about to have ya whole team wishing
That you never got this shit started
You about to be dearly departed, you gotta be nearly retarded
To let me hear my name mention, try'na gain attention
Now I'm runnin' through this game lynchin'


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 14, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Cats


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Megaherz - Flesh For Fantasy


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _At the Bottom of Night_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Shakira* - _Donde Estas Corazon_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 14, 2007)

Fucked Up Ronnie - *D.O.A.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Halcali* - _Tip Taps Tip_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart
Stone Temple Pilots
Tiny Music... Songs from the Vatican Gift Shop
2:56
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Year Zero - _In This Twilight_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 14, 2007)

Yui - its happy line


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Modest Mouse - Dashboard


----------



## Love (Apr 14, 2007)

*Soundgarden* - _Black Hole Sun_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 14, 2007)

Yui - life


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Disasterpiece - Slipknot


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Thornley - Beautiful


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 14, 2007)

Mayavi - are you ready to rock


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 14, 2007)

*YUI* - _Highway Chance_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 14, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Vessel

The new album, Year Zero \m/


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 14, 2007)

The new NIN album is really good, the best since The Downward Spiral.

*Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize*

pretty much my favorite song right now.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Akercocke - Scapegoat


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _World Revolution_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Divine Intervention
Taking Back Sunday
Louder Now
5:19
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Beatles - Across the Universe


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chris DeBurgh* - _The Lady in Red_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Amish Paradise
Weird Al Yankovic
Bad Hair Day
3:19
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Dope* - _Debonaire_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Before He Cheats
Carrie Underwood
Some Hearts
3:19*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 14, 2007)

Buzzlip, "Wild Rock"


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Gorillaz* -_ Clint Eastwood_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Beenie Man* -  _Who Am I (Zim-Zimma)_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*We're Young and Beautiful
Carrie Underwood
Some Hearts
3:53*


----------



## Heroin (Apr 14, 2007)

Three days Grace- Just Like You


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Akercocke - Verdelet


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Devo* - Freedom of Choice - _Whip It_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## Saixrocks (Apr 14, 2007)

Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Akercocke - Seraphs And Silence


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Ludacris* - _Roll Out_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Aborted - Hecatomb


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _Epilogue (To Good Friends)_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Depeche Mode* -_ I Feel You_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Aborted - The Saw & The Carnage Done


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Placebo* - Placebo - _Bionic_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

dredg - Catch Without Arms


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Depeche Mode* -_ Precious_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 14, 2007)

Emery -The Ponytail Parade


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Michael Jackson* - _Smooth Criminal_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Aborted - Parasitic Flesh Resection


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 14, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Rewrite_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*That's Where It Is
Carrie Underwood
Some Hearts
3:35
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _More Than A Woman_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _Delightful Spekkio_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hurt
Johnny Cash
American IV:  The Man Comes Around
3:38
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Pulp Fiction Soundtrack* - _Surf Rider_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 14, 2007)

The End of Heartache - *Killswitch Engage*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Cathedral - Phoenix Rising


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Closer To God - _Closer [Internal]_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 14, 2007)

*Dee-Lite* - _Groove Is In The Heart_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

*South Park* - _Intro Theme_


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mondo Grosso - 1974-Way Home*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

In Flames - Worlds Within The Margin


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 15, 2007)

*Sublime* - _Santeria_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hanzel Und Gretyl* - Uber Alles - _Komm Zu Uns_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

We Are Scientists - The Scene Is Dead


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 15, 2007)

*They Might Be Giants* - _Particle Man_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

The Duke Spirit - Love is an unfamiliar name


----------



## Lilith (Apr 15, 2007)

The like - bright to nowhere


----------



## neveah (Apr 15, 2007)

Christina Aguilera-Candyman


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Mask_


----------



## milkbar (Apr 15, 2007)

tiger lou - oh horatio


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Placebo - I Do


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*YUI* - _CHE.R.RY_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 15, 2007)

AI  Otsuka - tears


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Placebo - Special K


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Cage_

*EDIT:*

*Mori (yes, our mori. XD) *- _Night Comes On_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Words I Couldn't Say
Rascal Flatts
Me And My Gang
4:35
*


----------



## milkbar (Apr 15, 2007)

day of contempt - consolidate


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Saosin - Seven Years


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*He Ain't The Leavin' Kind
Rascal Flatts
Me And My Gang
4:33
*


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Saku_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 15, 2007)

Ai otsuka - pon pon


----------



## milkbar (Apr 15, 2007)

joey lawrence - nothin' my love can't fix


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Don't Take The Girl
Tim McGraw
Greatest Hits
4:10
*


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Karasu_


----------



## Lien (Apr 15, 2007)

Notorious B.I.G - Hypnotize 

<33


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*It's Your Love
Faith Hill; Tim McGraw
Greatest Hits
3:45
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## milkbar (Apr 15, 2007)

dillinger escape plan - sunshine the werewolf


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Skillet - Fingernails


----------



## Lilith (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirots- Fascinating Frog Cake


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Orgy - Fiction (Dreams In Digital)


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 15, 2007)

*Jennifer Lopez-* Get Right


----------



## milkbar (Apr 15, 2007)

usurp synapse - oh...you are sick


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Undecided_

My favorite. <3


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Saosin - Follow and Feel


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 15, 2007)

MC Lars, "Signing Emo"


----------



## Mojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Pay To Cum -* Bad Brains *


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Saosin - Plays Pretty For Baby


----------



## Mojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Nervous Breakdown - *Black Flag*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Faint* - worked up so sexual


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

Linkin Park- What I've Done

<333333


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

Orochis_bitch said:


> *The Faint* - worked up so sexual



My favorite song by them.
*Wolf Parade* - _I'll Believe in Anything_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Who Are You/Time To Die - *Void*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

Client feat.Carl Barat - Pornography


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

My Chemical Romance- Welcome to the Black Parade


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _We Will Become Silhouettes _


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Please Remember Me
Tim McGraw
Greatest Hits
4:54
*


----------



## Altron (Apr 15, 2007)

Teryaki Boyz-"Tokyo Drift" (From The Movie Soundtrack)


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

30 Seconds to Mars-The Kill


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Let's Make Love
Faith Hill; Tim McGraw
Greatest Hits
4:11
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Skillet - A Little More


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

Panic! At The Disco- I write sins, Not tradegies


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

The Kinks - Waterloo sunset


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Trust Company - Stronger


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Find Me A Preacher
Trace Adkins
Songs About Me
3:45
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 15, 2007)

*VNV Nation* - Matter + Form - _Interceptor_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

The Enemy - 40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2007)

*Chrono Trigger Soundtrack* - _Last Battle_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Alice In Chains* - Facelife - _Put You Down_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 15, 2007)

Pull Tiger Tail - Mr 100 Percent

Tunnneeeeeee.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

*Wolfmother* - _Mother_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 15, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* -_ Te Busque_


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

Skillet-When I get Older


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 15, 2007)

*Bloodhound Gang *- _The Bad Touch_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*I Wish It Was You
Trace Adkins
Songs About Me
4:09
*


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

*Wolfmother* - _Joker and the Thief_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Bring It On
Trace Adkins
Songs About Me
3:44
*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 15, 2007)

*Otsuka Ai* - _Sakuranbo_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

*YUI* - _Rolling Star_



Cloud Nine said:


> *Otsuka Ai* - _Sakuranbo_


 
<------------------------

But you saw it before. XD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Metropolis
Trace Adkins
Songs About Me
3:22
*


----------



## Loveless One (Apr 15, 2007)

Linkin Park-Figure 0.9


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Skillet - Rebirthing


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Idiot Flesh* - The Nothing Show - _The Man Who Liked Zombies_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

DevilDriver - Cry For Me Sky (Eulogy Of The Scorned)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Serial Killer 101
Velvet Acid Christ
Between The Eyes, Vol. 2
6:22
*


----------



## Mojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Hurt - *Christina Aguilera*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Unwritten Law - Shoulda Known Better


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

*This Mess is Mine* - _Roommates_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*The (After) Life Of The Party
Fall Out Boy
Infinity On High
3:21
*


----------



## Liengod (Apr 15, 2007)

*This Mess Is Mine* - _Like A Whale That Swims Through Thames_


----------



## socks99 (Apr 15, 2007)

anything I know the words to


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hell Two
Velvet Acid Christ
The Church Of Acid
3:58
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Brian Eno* - Velvet Goldmine Soundtrack - _Needle In The Camel's Eye_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 15, 2007)

Emery - The Weakest


----------



## Mojo (Apr 16, 2007)

Stand And Feel Your Worth - *Thrice*


----------



## coriander (Apr 16, 2007)

*Starsailor - *_Silence is Easy_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

dredg - Bug Eyes


----------



## haotehmao (Apr 16, 2007)

Ghost Of The Sun by Katatonia


----------



## Suikka (Apr 16, 2007)

*Shimokawa Mikuni* - _True_


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 16, 2007)

*Snow (Hey Oh)* - _Red Hot Chili Peppers_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Institute* - _Bulletproof Skin_


----------



## milkbar (Apr 16, 2007)

naughty by nature - hip hop hooray


----------



## Champloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Omarion* ~ _Icebox_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* - _Adios_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 16, 2007)

Orange Range, "Asterisk"


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Franz Ferdinand* - _Take Me Out_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Fixed - _Fist Fuck_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Capitol P
Mindless Self Indulgence
Despierta Los Niños
1:56
*


----------



## Suikka (Apr 16, 2007)

*YAMOTO* - _school boys_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

dredg - The Canyon Behind Her


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Deftones* - B Sides & Rarities - _Be Quiet And Drive [Far Away] [Acoustic]_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Madonna* - _Crazy For You_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Apr 16, 2007)

Accept - Love Child


----------



## Suikka (Apr 16, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* - _Kokoro Odoru_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Emery - The Weakest


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Coolio* - _Gangster's Paradise
_
Ol school baby.


----------



## Suikka (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ilaria Graziano* - _I Can't Be Cool_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Silverstein* - Discovering the Waterfront


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Guns N Roses* - _Sweet Child O' Mine_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Skillet - Open Wounds


----------



## Love (Apr 16, 2007)

Mika - Love Today


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 16, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _The Fatal Believer_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2007)

In Flames - Take This Life


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## Iria (Apr 16, 2007)

the fratellis "Chelsea Dagger"


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Bon Jovi *- _Dead Or Alive_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 16, 2007)

*I Hat Jimmy Page
Mindless Self Indulgence
Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy
3:34
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Story of the Year - Anthem of our Dieing Day


----------



## Scud (Apr 16, 2007)

*CKY* - _96 Quite Bitter Beings_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Sir Mix Alot* - _Baby Got Back_

You better believe I'm wil'ing out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Twista & Pharrell* - _Give It Up_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Amen* - We Have Come For Your Parents - _The Price Of Reality_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Adina Howard* - _Freak Like Me_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Lost Prophets - We Still Kill The Old Way


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

*Beastie Boys *- _Sabotage_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

Mudvayne - A World So Cold


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ghostface Killah* - _Be Easy_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Ill Nino - This Is War


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Julie London* - V For Vendetta Soundtrack - _Cry Me A River_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*YUI* - _Why?_


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2007)

Bon Jovi-Living On A Prayer


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 17, 2007)

The Futureheads - First Day


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2007)

petula clark - downtown


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Shinedown - Stranger Inside


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 17, 2007)

*MAD VIKER* ~ MAD3


----------



## cygnus (Apr 17, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen - I am a Viking.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 17, 2007)

*Good Charlotte - Beautiful Place *


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Detriot U.F.O* ~ MAD3


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

lamb - gorecki


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Grief_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2007)

*Alanis Morisette* - Ironic


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*X-Japan* - _Es Dur No Piano Sen_

So sweet. <3


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

denali - surface


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2007)

aqua timez - alones


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - We're In This Together [single] - _10 Miles High_


----------



## mugenmarv (Apr 17, 2007)

*"Beat Crusaders - Moon On The Water"*


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

ben folds five - evaporated


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2007)

*Aerosmith* - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _The Fatal Believer_


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

beloved -  into your arms


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

*Black Eyed Peas* - _My Humps_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 17, 2007)

*SunSet Swish* - _My Pace_


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

*controller.controller* - silent seven


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Akuro No Oka_


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

*cunninlynguists* - rain


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*X-Japan* - _Say Anything_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Tight
Mindless Self Indulgence
Tight
2:47*


----------



## milkbar (Apr 17, 2007)

*the bled* -  get up you son of a bitch, cause mickey loves ya


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2007)

1208 - fall apart


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bed Of Roses
Mindless Self Indulgence
4:06

Not sure which album it's from.*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dulce Liquido* - Shock Therapy - _Pissed Off_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

*L'Arc En Ciel* - _Blurry Eyes_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Saosin - It's So Simple


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* - _Bluetrain_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 17, 2007)

Crossbreed - 48 Grave


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

*TapRoot* - _I_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Saosin - I've Become What I've Always Hated


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

*Prince *-_ Raspberry Beret_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Limp Bizkit* - Chocolate Starfish And the Hot Dog Flavored Water - _My Way_


----------



## Love (Apr 17, 2007)

*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Strength Of The World_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## Mojo (Apr 17, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - I Don't Love You


----------



## Love (Apr 17, 2007)

*Saosin* - _I've Been Dying To Reach You_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 17, 2007)

Death - Perennial Quest


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Beercan
Beck
Mellow Gold
4:00
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* -_ Chop Me Up_


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Apr 17, 2007)

J. Geils Band - Centerfold


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 17, 2007)

Zyklon - Core Solution


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2007)

*Blue October* - Hate Me


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _The Domestic Fucker Family_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 17, 2007)

At The Gates - Unto Others


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Apr 17, 2007)

Tears For Fears - Closest Thing to Heaven


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Devin Townsend* - Ziltoid The Omniscient - _Ziltoidia attaxx!!!_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 17, 2007)

The Beatles - Blackbird


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2007)

*Blue Rodeo* - Girl of Mine


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Apr 17, 2007)

The Beatles - We Can Work It Out


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

Killswitch Engage - Breathe Life


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

toy box - the sailor song


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 18, 2007)

*moi dix mois* - _Monophobia_

EDIT: And once again, Hollow posts just before me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Yung Joc* - _Goin Down_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 18, 2007)

Five Bolt Main - The Gift


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

Rotten Sound - Seeds


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Benny Benassi featuring The Biz* -  _Satisfaction_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

Behemoth - Sculpting The Throne Ov Seth


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 18, 2007)

*UFO Shakin'* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

Cryptopsy - Lichmistress


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 18, 2007)

*The World Of Sex* ~ Jon Spencer Blues Explosion


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

system of a down - violent pornography


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Combination Of The Two* ~ Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## Scud (Apr 18, 2007)

*Dark Lunacy* - _Lacryma_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 18, 2007)

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

Jazzman- carole king <3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - Alfie


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2007)

*Bobby Valentino* ~ _Slow Down_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Too $hort* - _Blow The Whistle_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

*Fiona Apple* - Window


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Peaches And Cream
Beck
Midnite Vultures
4:56
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Slayer* - Reign In Blood - _Raining Blood_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 18, 2007)

*Def Leppard* - _Photograph_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Nicotine & Gravy
Beck
Midnite Vultures
5:14
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lumidee Feat Tony Sunshine* - _She's Like The Wind_


----------



## Zissou (Apr 18, 2007)

*Feist* - _The Limit To Your Love_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 18, 2007)

Guillemots - Annie Let's Not Wait

I love this song.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2007)

*Ne-Yo* ~ _So Sick_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* – _Summer Love_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 18, 2007)

Saosin - Voices


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 18, 2007)

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Liengod (Apr 18, 2007)

*Death Cab For Cutie* - _Amputations_


----------



## olaf (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Black Heart Procession* - _2_ *LP*

fucking win


----------



## Saosin (Apr 18, 2007)

Skillet - Collide


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Offspring *- _Pretty Fly (For a White Guy)_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Devin Townsend* - Ziltoid The Omniscient - _Color your world_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 18, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2007)

Saosin said:


> Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up



*Good song. I'd rep you but you have it disabled. Anyway

Smooth Up In Ya
Bulletboys
Bulletboys
4:25
*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 18, 2007)

*Rise Against* - Blood to bleed


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Give It To Me Good
Trixter
Trixter
3:29
*


----------



## Scud (Apr 18, 2007)

*Opeth* - _Deliverance_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 18, 2007)

Mnemic - Door 2. 12


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 18, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* -_ Showtime_


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Apr 18, 2007)

The Great Destroyer-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Opeth* - Blackwater Park - _The Lepper Affinity_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Wallflowers* - _One Headlight_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - Alfie


----------



## Saosin (Apr 18, 2007)

Keane - Atlantic


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2007)

*Eazy-E* ~ _Boyz in da Hood_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

*Blue Rodeo* - Lost Together


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Queen Adreena* - Drink Me - _Bed Of Roses_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 18, 2007)

*Mazzy Star* - _Fade Into You_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Call Me What You Like* ~ Puffy Amiyumi


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

*Metric* - Dead Disco


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2007)

*Ne-Yo* ~ _Because of You_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Beatles* - Mrs. Robinson


----------



## mechaBD (Apr 19, 2007)

Sabac - I have a dream


----------



## Suikka (Apr 19, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Reirei Tenohira_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Liar - *Shakira and Beyonce*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 19, 2007)

Blondie - Call Me


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Limp Bizkit* - Significant Other - _Re-arranged_
you think that everbody is the same
I dont think that anybody is like you


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Firestarter* ~ Prodigy


----------



## Saosin (Apr 19, 2007)

Keane - Atlantic


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - Alfie


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2007)

*Jagged Edge* ~ _I Promise_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Blah Blah
Lady Sovereign
Public Warning
3:57

One of my favorite female artists.
*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 19, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Haruka Kanata"


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*N.E.R.D* - _Lapdance_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2007)

^Good song. 

*War* - _Low Rider_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Game* ~ _Wouldn't Get Far_


----------



## Zissou (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Roots* - The Next Movement


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Dead Can Dance* - Wake - _Black Sun_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Jay-Z & Pharrell *-_ Excuse Me Miss_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Rock Soldiers
Ace Frehley
12 Picks
5:06
*


----------



## Spike (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Sound Providers* - _Pacific vibrations_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 19, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - _Here We Are_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Jay-Z & Pharrell *- _Change Clothes_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 19, 2007)

*Godsmack* - Sick of Life


----------



## Saosin (Apr 19, 2007)

Rise Against - Give It All


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2007)

In Flames - Dead God In Me


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati* -_ Crimen_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2007)

*All American Rejects* - _Dirty Little Secret_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Blue Cantrell* -_ Hit 'em Up Style_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2007)

*Korn* - _Blind_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2007)

In Flames - Only For The Weak


----------



## mechaBD (Apr 19, 2007)

Sabac - Shift of the earth


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 19, 2007)

*India Arie* - _Video_


----------



## Misa (Apr 19, 2007)

Yui-Rolling Star <3


----------



## Saosin (Apr 19, 2007)

Skillet - Fingernails


----------



## coriander (Apr 19, 2007)

*Iron & Wine - *_Naked as We Came_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2007)

In Flames - Lord Hypnos


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 20, 2007)

The Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra and Tra-La-La Band - God Bless Our Dead Marines


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2007)

*Joy Division*
_Love Will Tear Us Apart_
Substance


----------



## uverren (Apr 20, 2007)

Fm Static - The Notion

go christian punk whOooot


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2007)

*Run-D.M.C.* -  _Run's House_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 20, 2007)

*R.E.M.* - The Best Of R.E.M. - _It's The End Of The World As We Know It [And I Feel Fine]_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

DevilDriver - Nothings Wrong?


----------



## Suikka (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hitomi Shimatani* - _Perseus [Heaven's Wire vs Tri-Hedge Remix]_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 20, 2007)

She Dont Use JellY - *The Flaming Lips*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

In Flames - Bullet Ride


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Devil Was In My Yard* ~ Sleepy Jackson

Cool vid too


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

In Flames - Satellites And Astronauts


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Bat Country
Avenged Sevenfold
City Of Evil
5:13

This is the first song I ever liked by A7X. I remember watching it On Demand at my friend's house when it first came out. Great song.
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 20, 2007)

The Grates - Sukkafish


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Opeth - The Baying Of The Hounds


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Beast And The Harlot
Avenged Sevenfold
City Of Evil
5:40

One of my absolute favorites to play on Guitar Hero 2. Hard mode. I have yet to beat it on expert.
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Opeth - Reverie/Harliquin Forest


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

*Matchbox Twenty* - Disease


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Opeth - Demon Of The Fall


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Unholy Confessions
Avenged Sevenfold
Waking The Fallen
4:43
*


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sheryl Crow* - Strong Enough


----------



## Lilith (Apr 20, 2007)

Gregory and the Hawk - boads and birds


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hush
Deep Purple
When We Rock, We Rock & When We Roll, We Roll
4:25
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Opeth - Serenity Painted Death


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Arcade Fire* - No Cars Go _(Neon Bible version)_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Welcome To The Jungle
Guns N' Roses
Appetite For Destruction
4:32
*


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 20, 2007)

*HAMAMURA ACTION* ~ DJ Sharpnel


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Paradise City
Guns N' Roses
Appetite For Destruction
6:47
*


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pink Floyd* - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Suikka (Apr 20, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Aoibara_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Fuck Off
Kid Rock
Devil Without A Cause
6:13
*


----------



## Suikka (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yui* - _Spiral & Escape_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 20, 2007)

Saosin - Lost Symphonies


----------



## Lilith (Apr 20, 2007)

Yui - CHE.R.RY


----------



## Zissou (Apr 20, 2007)

*Queen* - Bicycle Race


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Akercocke - Praise The Name Of Satan


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Notorious B.I.G.* - _Juicy_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Akercocke - Leviathen


----------



## Saosin (Apr 20, 2007)

Rise Against - Give It All


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Akercocke - Becoming The Adversary


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 20, 2007)

*Dir en Grey* - _Clever Sleazoid_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 20, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _Are You That Somebody_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2007)

Akercocke - Masks Of God


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 20, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Closer_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

*Loverboy* - Working for the Weekend


----------



## Saosin (Apr 21, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Necropolis Junction


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

*Garth Brooks* - One Night A Day


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Nile - Cast Down The Heretic


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2007)

*Henry Gregson Williams*
_Subsistence_
Snake Eater


----------



## Saosin (Apr 21, 2007)

Imogen Heap - The Walk


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Nile - Defiling The Gates Of Ishtar


----------



## coriander (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Fresh Off the Boat_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*Yukari Tamura* - _Rebirth Megami Tensei_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Opeth - The Drapery Falls


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Negai no Todoku hi_


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 21, 2007)

Spawn of possession - Church of deviance


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2007)

*Chadio and Aalo Guha* - _Gone fishin_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*SunSet Swish* - _Mosaic Kakera_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 21, 2007)

Imogen Heap - The Walk


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arctic Monkeys* - When the sun goes down.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Institutionalized
Suicidal Tendencies
Suicidal Tendencies
3:52
*


----------



## Saosin (Apr 21, 2007)

Skillet - Comatose


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kero One* - _Musical journey_


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*MELL* - _Egen_


----------



## Liengod (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Sadies* - _1,000 Cities Falling_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shakira* - Tu


----------



## coriander (Apr 21, 2007)

*Damien Rice* - _Cannonball_


----------



## Zissou (Apr 21, 2007)

*Queens of the Stone Age* - I Wanna Make It Wit Chu


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*Maximum the Hormone* - _Zetsubou Billy_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 21, 2007)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Shakira - Tu


Beautiful song^

*Kylie Minogue* -_ Come Into My World_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 21, 2007)

Tapes'n'Tapes - Insistor

I bought it today.


----------



## Love (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rise Against* -_ Chamber the Cartridge_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2007)

*Obie Trice* - _The Set Up _


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kero One* - _Tempted_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 21, 2007)

7 Flowers-Pai Jin Nu Hai


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 21, 2007)

*After The Fire* -  _Der Kommissar_


----------



## Lilith (Apr 21, 2007)

Cherry Filter - Romantic Cat


----------



## Mojo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shakira* - Underneath Your Clothes


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kaiser Chiefs* - NaNaNaNa


----------



## Suikka (Apr 21, 2007)

*Alizée* - _Moi ... Lolita_


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - _Ningyou_


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 21, 2007)

*Muse - Bliss*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 21, 2007)

*WAR* - _Why Can't We Be Friends_


----------



## Kamakura (Apr 21, 2007)

Maximum the Hormone- What's Up People &
Quarashi- Stick 'Em Up


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 21, 2007)

Kotani Kinya, "IT'S"


----------



## Champloon (Apr 21, 2007)

*Charlie Wilson* ~ _Let's Chill_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Godsmack* - Sick of Life

Paralyzed. Nothing's getting through to me.
Hypnotized from all my surroundings.
I wanna be something I could never be.
*I wanna say things that I could never say*.
Yeah, I'm gonna do it again!

Sick of my life. I'm tired of everything in my life.

Dragged down. Rubbing my face in the ground.
No time for the undecided.
*I wanna know why I've always felt alone,
And I wanna love. Why am I untouchable?*
Yeah, I'm gonna do it again!

Sick of my life. I'm tired of everything in my life.
I never wanted to be sick of my life.
I'm tired of everything in my life.


----------



## Violence Fight (Apr 21, 2007)

Thrice-Kill Me Quickly

Can we, can we kill eachother quickly. 
Quick enough so I don't feel this.
a shot of strobe light anesthesia, 
and we'll all feel fine.

Becuase im beginning to feel cold.
My hands are shaking from fear, 
white from clutching my pride,
red from cutting you and,
blue from telling lies.

becuase im sick of the fighting, sick of the breaking,
sick of the bleeding until we fall down
sick of this circle of death that we dance through
again and again just lay me in the ground.

we'll fall asleep together,
hold me darling cause im scared,
and I can't do this alone.



Well I need. 
Your heart beat, to haunt me.
your cold lips to breathe...
..a promise that tommarow..
we'll wake up somewhere new.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 21, 2007)

The Pigeon Detectives - Romantic Type


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 21, 2007)

*Adam Green* - _Baby's Gonna Die Tonight_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mother
Danzig
Danzig
3:24
*


----------



## Champloon (Apr 21, 2007)

*La Bouche* ~ _Another Night Another Dream_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Crazy Nights
Loudness
Thunder In The East
4:06
*


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 21, 2007)

Benzin
Rammstein
Rosenrot


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Lost Tune Of Thunder


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

"Get a Clue" Simon and Milo.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 21, 2007)

Der Meister
Rammstein
Herzeleid


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

Freeze!!! - Aural Vampire

well... i try to anyway <3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jimmy Eat World* - _Lucky Denver Mint_


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2007)

*Modest Mouse*
_Paper Thin Walls_


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 22, 2007)

Tier
Rammstein
Schnsucht


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 22, 2007)

*Malice Mizer* - _Baroque_


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 22, 2007)

Keine Lust
Rammstein
Reise, Reise


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Haddaway* ~ _What is Love?_


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 22, 2007)

*John Coltrane*


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2007)

*DMX *~ _Ruff Ryder's Anthem_


----------



## 2D (Apr 22, 2007)

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Beyond the Wasteland


----------



## Spike (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jel* - _Dynamic button_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Apr 22, 2007)

Billy Joel - No Man's Land


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 22, 2007)

The Bishops - Higher Now


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mercyful Fate - Gypsy


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2007)

In the end - Linkin Park


----------



## Mojo (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance *- Teenagers


----------



## Cavalorn (Apr 22, 2007)

*Poets of the Fall* - _Carnival Of Rust_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - I Don't Love You


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jeff Buckley* ~ what will you say


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 22, 2007)

*Arctic Monkeys *~ *Old Yellow Bricks*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Black Sabbath[#][Demo Version]
Ozzy Osbourne
The Ozzman Cometh:  Greatest Hits [Bonus CD] Disc 1
9:25
*


----------



## 2D (Apr 22, 2007)

NP: Enter Shikari - Mothership


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cowboys From Hell
Pantera
Cowboys From Hell
4:06
*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 22, 2007)

Silverchair - Those Theiving Birds


----------



## Zissou (Apr 22, 2007)

*Elliot Smith* - Needle in the Hay


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 22, 2007)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* - _Soul To Squeeze_


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Apr 22, 2007)

Galneryus - Rebel Flag


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tupac* ~ _I Get Around_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _CLEVER SLEAZOID_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 22, 2007)

*Missy Elliott* - _Work It_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Deftones* - Deftones - _Minerva_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Maroon 5* ~ _Sunday Mornings_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2007)

*Blue Rodeo* - Hasn't Hit Me Yet


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 22, 2007)

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 22, 2007)

The Grates - Science is Golden


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 22, 2007)

*walk with me in hell*-lamb of god


----------



## Saosin (Apr 22, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - My Ashes


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 22, 2007)

Giant Drag - YFLMD


----------



## Saosin (Apr 22, 2007)

Atreyu - The Theft


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aural Vampire* - _Terror Vixen_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 22, 2007)

Analog Fish, "Speed"


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 22, 2007)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm Supposed To Die Tonight
50 Cent
The Massacre
3:51
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Smashing Pumpkins* - Mellon Collie & The Infinite Sadness - _1979_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 22, 2007)

*moi dix moi* - _Vizard_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 23, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Ringfinger


----------



## Saosin (Apr 23, 2007)

The Fray - Trust Me


----------



## Champloon (Apr 23, 2007)

*Ludacris* ~ _Southern Hospitality_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Radiohead* - Creep


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 23, 2007)

Kayne West - Gold Digger


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 23, 2007)

Devin Townsend - Kingdom


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 23, 2007)

*Good Charlotte - The River*


----------



## Spike (Apr 23, 2007)

*Othello & Hipknotics* - _Organic_


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 23, 2007)

Deftones - Minerva


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cribs - Martell

_How hard can it be
To get a slap on the back from a room full of morons?_


----------



## 500ml (Apr 23, 2007)

Beatles - Here Come The Sun.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 23, 2007)

Deerhoof...dunno the name of the song, its track 7 on Friend Opportunity...


----------



## less (Apr 23, 2007)

The Decemberists - Sons and Daughters

I'm actually singing along too.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 23, 2007)

*Marques Houston* ~ _Circle_


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2007)

*Modest Mouse ~ Little motel*


----------



## Mojo (Apr 23, 2007)

Our Song - *Reuben*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*UVERworld *- _Sora_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*8 Mile Road [G-Unit Remix]
[*]
50 Cent; Lloyd Banks; Tony Yayo
The New Breed [DVD & CD] Disc 2
3:45
*


----------



## Champloon (Apr 23, 2007)

*All 4 One* ~ _I Swear_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 23, 2007)

You Izumi, "Dame!"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Rock You - o8o/B-Roc
DaCaV5
The Most Popular Group You Never Heard Of
3:28
*


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2007)

Denis Leary - *I'm an Asshole.*


Folks
I'd like to sing a song about the American Dream
About me
About you
About the way our American hearts beat way down in the bottoms of our chests
About that special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts
Or maybe below the cockles
Maybe in the sub-cockle area
Maybe in the liver
Maybe in the kidneys
Maybe even in the colon
We don't know

I'm just a regular joe
With a regular job
I'm your average white
Suburbanite slob
I like football, and porno, and books about war
I've got an average house
With a nice hardwood floor
My wife, and my job
My kids, and my car
My feet on my table
And a Cuban cigar
But sometimes that just ain't enough
To keep a man like me interested
Oh no, no way, uh uhh
No, I gotta go out and have fun
At someone else's expense
Oh yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah

I drive really slow
In the ultra-fast lane
While people behind me are going insane

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, such an asshole)

I use public toilets
And I piss on the seat
I walk around in the summer time sayin', "How about this heat?"

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the worlds biggest asshole)

Sometimes I park in the handicapped spaces
While handicapped people 
Make handicapped faces

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's a real fucking asshole)

Maybe I shouldn't be singin' this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe they're right when they tell me I'm wrong...
...
NAAAHHHHH!

[ Lyrics found on  ]

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the world's biggest asshole)

You know what I'm gonna do?
I'm gonna get myself a 1967 Cadilac El Dorado Convertable
Hot pink!
With whale skin hub caps
An all leather cow interior
And big brown baby seal eyes for headlights
YEAH!
And I'm gonna drive around in that baby
At 115 miles per hour
Getting one mile per gallon
Sucking down Quarter Pounder cheeseburgers from McDonalds in the old-fashioned non-biodegradable Styrofoam containers
And when I'm done sucking down those grease-ball burgers
I'm gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag
And then I'm gonna toss the Styrofoam containers right out the side
And there ain't a Goddamn thing anybody can do about it
You know why?
'Cause we got the bombs, that's why!
Two words: Nuclear Fuckin' Weapons
Okay!?
Russia, Germany, Romania
They can have all the Democracy they want
They can have a big Democracy cake walk
Right through the middle of Tienemen Square
And it won't make a lick of difference
Because we got the bombs
Okay!?
John Wayne's not dead
He's frozen!
And as soon as we find a cure for cancer We're gonna thaw out "The Duke"
And he's gonna be pretty pissed off
You know why?
Have you ever taken a cold shower?
Well, multiply that by 15 million times
That's how pissed off "The Duke"'s gonna be
I'm gonna get "The Duke"
And John Cassavetes
And Lee Marvin
And Sam Peckinpah
And a case of whiskey
And drive down to Texas
And-
(Hey, Hey! You know you really are an asshole)
Why don't you just shut-up and sing the song, pal?
You know, the whole time I thought I was that asshole
And it turns out it was him
What an asshole!

I'm an asshole
(he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(he's the worlds biggest asshole)

A - SS - HO - LE!
Everybody!!
A - SS - HO - LE!

*dog barking noises*

I'm an asshole and proud of it!


----------



## Saosin (Apr 23, 2007)

Finch - Apologetic Theory


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*Expose* - _Point Of No Return_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kanye West feat Adam Levine* ~ _Heard em Say_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Beanie Sigel & Freeway*  - _Roc The Mic_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 23, 2007)

dredg - Triangle


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*Simple Minds* _- Don't You Forget About Me_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg* - _Hat 2 Tha Bacc_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Jump On Me - B-Roc/BenOfficial/Mikey P.
DaCaV5
The Most Popular Group You Never Heard Of
2:26
*


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

lil wayne rapping on the new Mike Jones beat. its called *The Sky is the Limit*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*MINMI* -_ Shiki No Uta_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Roadhead - Lost Soul/Pinokit/B-Roc
DaCaV5
The Most Popular Group You Never Heard Of
4:16
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Lil' Jon & The East Side Boyz* - _Get Crunks_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cribs - You're Gonna Loose Us


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 23, 2007)

*Deftones* - _When Girls Telephone Boys_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*DMX* - _Ryde Or Die_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Fack
Eminem
Curtain Call:  The Hits
3:26
*


----------



## Mojo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Toadies* - I Hope You Die


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*Rin* - _Fuhen_ (Samurai 7 OST)


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 23, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Making Love_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 23, 2007)

Paolo Nutini - Jenny don't be hasty


----------



## Champloon (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bobby Valentino* ~ _Anonymous_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 23, 2007)

Armor For Sleep -  Remember To Feel Real [Remix]


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 23, 2007)

Lo Fidelity Allstars- Lazer Sheep Dip Funk


----------



## uverren (Apr 23, 2007)

Any shit from skillet they're fucking awesome


----------



## Saosin (Apr 23, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Keepin' Up With The Kids


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Nobody Knows* - _Heroes Come Back_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Monster Magnet* - Powertrip - _Goliath and the Vampires_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

*Eric Clapton* - _Layla (Unplugged)_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 24, 2007)

*Tupac* ~ _Changes_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 24, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Mazohyst of Decadence_


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 24, 2007)

Eric Clapton- Change the World


----------



## Champloon (Apr 24, 2007)

*Bob Marley* ~ _Buffalo Soldier_
CLASSIC


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sinister Rain


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Lemon Lees* ~ Electric Eel Shock


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 24, 2007)

The Cribs - You're Gonna Lose us


----------



## Spike (Apr 24, 2007)

*Soul Position* - _The extra mile_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Kawasaki Z11750 Rock'n'Roll* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 24, 2007)

One Good Reason - Celldweller


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _The District Sleeps Alone Tonight_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 24, 2007)

All Nite Diner - *Modest Mouse*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

*Gustavo Cerati *- _Paseo Inmoral_


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 24, 2007)

*Ratatat* - "Gettysburg"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Marco V* – _Red Blue Purple_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

*Ian Van Dahl* - _Castles In The Sky_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Monster Magnet* - Powertrip - _Goliath and the Vampires_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

*Jocelyn Enriquez* - _A Little Bit Of Ecstasy _


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Nile - Bara Edinazzu


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 24, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru - Passion <3*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Stan[Live]
[*]
Elton John; Eminem
Curtain Call:  The Hits
6:20
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Slipknot* - Vol. 3 - _Vermillion_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 24, 2007)

*YUI* - _Roling Star (Acoustic)_


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 24, 2007)

*Jimi Hendrix*
_All Along the Watch Tower_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake ft. Timbaland & Three 6 Mafia* -_ Chop Me Up_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Nile - Von Unaussprechlichen Kulten


----------



## Mojo (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus*  - Your Guardian Angel


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Re-Up
50 Cent; Eminem
Eminem Presents The Re-Up
2:57
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

*Joss Stone* -_ Tell Me 'bout It_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 24, 2007)

Thursday - Division St.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Whatever You Want
Mister Porter; Swifty McVay
Eminem Presents The Re-Up
2:48
*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Nile - Unas The Slayer Of The Gods


----------



## Champloon (Apr 24, 2007)

*Nas* ~ _One Mic_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Foo Fighters* - _Best of You (LIVE)_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Dark Tranquillity - the New Build


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2007)

*Omar Rodriguez Lopez - Please Heat This Eventually*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Busdriver* - Temporary Forever - _Imaginary Places_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Aborted - Threading On Vermillion Deception


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Apr 24, 2007)

Chinese Takeaway-The Adicts


----------



## escamoh (Apr 25, 2007)

godspeed you black emperor - friend = redeemer pt.1


----------



## Crowe (Apr 25, 2007)

*P.O.S - Duct tape*

[First Verse]
In fuzzy focus, he sees downtown
A blue pick-up that's kinda rusted
Mystery formed a process of pain with faces dusted
Or a red cap to a crack vial in front of a crack pipe
He sees a cat on it's last life
A Father, never mistaken for a dad
Never mistaken by a guy that never had
*He sees Heaven's fallen angel place a hand upon a mother
and wipe the tears away
Tell 'em it will be alright (alright!)
So, sleep tight, cus sleep might
Be the perfect escape for a man who leaves you in the night
So, sleep soundly and sleep good
It's the last words before he clips his wings for good
Arch-Angelic, My chemical hard apprenticeship
You can't learn to be outspoke by another marksman's shit.
That's inherent
It's build things or hop in the crosshairs.
Hard to kill an Angel, that's apparent.*

[Chorus]
Mama drinks pepsi, Papa drinks gin
Papa gets drunk and a relationship begins
Papa, lady, Liquor form a love that won't break


Mama caught them cheating, it was too much to take
Baby had an angel, baby had a dad
Baby had nothing but a reason to be mad
But Baby's got a Mama and a roll of duct tape
and that's something, They got a love that won't break


Win win win.


----------



## 2D (Apr 25, 2007)

NP: Hook N Sling & Kid Kenobi  - The Bump (Tonite Only Remix)


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Opeth - The Funeral Portrait


----------



## 2D (Apr 25, 2007)

NP: The Chemical Brothers - Under The Influence


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Champloon (Apr 25, 2007)

*Run-DMC* ~ _My Adidas_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2007)

*MIMS* - _This Is Why I'm Hot (REMIX) _


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 25, 2007)

Rockettothesky - To Where It Was Sucked Out From


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Opeth - When


----------



## coriander (Apr 25, 2007)

Pete Yorn - _Turn Off the Century_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 25, 2007)

*Musiq Soulchild* ~ _Just Friends_


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jinn*
_Raion_
Blood+


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cribs - Men's needs


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 25, 2007)

*Oasis*
_F*cking in the Bushes_
Snatch - Soundtrack


----------



## EXGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Korn (Unplugged) - _Creep_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Opeth - Serenity Painted Death


----------



## 2D (Apr 25, 2007)

MeatLoaf - I would do anything for love


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Hypocrisy - Stillborn


----------



## 2D (Apr 25, 2007)

Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## coriander (Apr 25, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - _Landslide_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2007)

Seether - Broken


----------



## Mojo (Apr 25, 2007)

*Tool *- Jambi


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Cheated Hearts


----------



## Champloon (Apr 25, 2007)

*Joe* ~ _Ride With You_


----------



## Zissou (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Smashing Pumpkins* ~ 1979


----------



## Spike (Apr 25, 2007)

*Othello* - _Laugh track_


----------



## top cat (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

the pillows - The Third Eye


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*Amy Winehouse* - _Rehab_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 25, 2007)

American Head Charge - Seamless


----------



## Suikka (Apr 25, 2007)

*Kimura Yuki* - _Love & Joy_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 25, 2007)

*A To The K* ~ Cypress Hill


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 25, 2007)

Bob Hund - Dur och Moll Omvartannat

(Major and Minor Every Other)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 25, 2007)

*Get Low
Stat Quo
Eminem Presents the Re-Up
3:19*


----------



## Suikka (Apr 25, 2007)

*DJ SHARPNEL* - _PRETTY GREEN ONIONS_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 25, 2007)

*Ski Mask Way [Eminem Remix]
50 Cent
Eminem Presents the Re-Up
3:04*


----------



## Champloon (Apr 25, 2007)

*Genuwine* ~ _Differences_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*Lily Allen *- _Smile_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 25, 2007)

The Long Blondes - Seperated By Motorways


----------



## Suikka (Apr 25, 2007)

*Kimura Yuki* - _unbalance_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*Lily Allen* -_ Alfie_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 25, 2007)

*X-Ray Dog* - _Gothic Power_


----------



## Zissou (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Automatic* - Monster


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*Amy Winehouse* -_ Me And Mr. Jones_


----------



## Yosha (Apr 25, 2007)

The Fall of Troy - Seattlantis


----------



## Mojo (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mudhoney* - Touch Me I'm Sick


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Apr 25, 2007)

Hall and Oats - Maneater

Big Country - In a Big Country

Pat Benetar - Invincible


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 25, 2007)

*Cleanin' Out My Closet
Eminem
The Eminem Show
4:57
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2007)

*Akon* -  _Locked Up_


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 25, 2007)

*Gackt* - _Vanilla_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 25, 2007)

*Without Me
Eminem
The Eminem Show
4:50
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - _Smile_

I've had it on repeat forever now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2007)

^Lmao, I do that a lot too. 

*Lloyd* - _Hey Young Girl_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 25, 2007)

*When The Music Stops
D12; Eminem
The Eminem Show
4:29
*


----------



## zaraki_ken (Apr 25, 2007)

five for fighting - 100 years


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

*KT Tunstall *- _Suddenly I See_


----------



## Liengod (Apr 25, 2007)

*Bloc Party* - _Song for Clay_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 26, 2007)

*Ice Cube* ~ _Today Was A Good Day_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 26, 2007)

*Keane* - _Somewhere Only We Know_


----------



## escamoh (Apr 26, 2007)

porcupine tree - anesthesize


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 26, 2007)

The Fray- How to save a life...


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 26, 2007)

*Utada Hikaru* - _Sakura Drops_


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2007)

Roy Buchanan - The Messiah Will Come Again


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2007)

*The Game* - _One Blood_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Cock The Hammer* ~ Cypress Hill


----------



## Perverse (Apr 26, 2007)

Cassidy - Wet Wipes Freestyles


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 26, 2007)

The Fall of Troy - Semi-Fiction


----------



## Perverse (Apr 26, 2007)

Juelz Santana - Real Talk


----------



## Champloon (Apr 26, 2007)

*Notorious BIG * ~ _Big Poppa_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 26, 2007)

Decapitated - Human's Dust


----------



## Mojo (Apr 26, 2007)

*Red* - Breathe Into Me


----------



## Spike (Apr 26, 2007)

*The ARE* - _Lonely piano_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 26, 2007)

Decapitated - Dance Macabre


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 26, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Crack The Whip


----------



## Perverse (Apr 26, 2007)

Joell Ortiz - 125 Pt. 1 (The Bio)


----------



## Suikka (Apr 26, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _Retro ~retro spective~_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 26, 2007)

Joell Ortiz - 125 Pt. 4 (The Finale)


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Blue Flowers* ~ Dr Octagon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

Lots of Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Push It To The Limit* ~ Paul Engeman


----------



## Suikka (Apr 26, 2007)

*DDR Mario Mix* - _Always Smiling_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Jumpin' Jack Flash* ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 26, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _Zomboid_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 26, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - _LDN_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Curtains Up
Eminem
Encore Disc 1
0:46
*


----------



## Suikka (Apr 26, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* - _Hero's Come Back!!_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 26, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2007)

*Treble Charger* - _American Psycho_ 

Love that song, mainly because of the movie.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 26, 2007)

*Bobby Valentino* ~ _Tell Me_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 26, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Kimi to ui Hana"


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 26, 2007)

*12 Rounds/Pale 3* - Der Krieger + Die Kaiserin Soundtrack - _Just Another Day_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 26, 2007)

*WAR* - _Cisco Kid_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 26, 2007)

A Perfect Circle -  Believe


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 26, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Brown Boxes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Puke
Eminem
Encore Disc 1
4:07
*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Blur* - The Best Of - _Song 2_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 26, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Our Truth


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

*Baby Bash* ~ _Sugar Sugar_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

B2K - Do That Thing


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

_Omarion_ ~ _O_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Jamie Foxx - DJ Play A Love Song


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Count To 8!* ~ King Brothers


----------



## Spike (Apr 27, 2007)

*Alias* - _Into the trees_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

The Pigeon Detectives - Romantic Type


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ass Like That
Eminem
Encore Disc 1
4:25
*


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Irritatetatirri* ~ King Brothers


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Joe Budden - 10 Minutes


----------



## Saosin (Apr 27, 2007)

Blue October - Calling You


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

Art Brut - Emily Kane


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Green Hornet* ~ MAD3


----------



## coriander (Apr 27, 2007)

Korn - Love Song


----------



## Suikka (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hirano Aya* - _Hare Hare Yukai_


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ikebukuro Tiger* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

Jamie T - Calm Down Dearest


----------



## coriander (Apr 27, 2007)

The Beatles - Blackbird


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2007)

*Controller.Controller*- Silent Seven


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 27, 2007)

*Amy Winehouse *- _You Know I'm No Good_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ricky Ticky Toc 
[*]
Eminem
Encore Disc 2
2:49
*


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

Chrono Trigger- Chrono Trigger


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 27, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - The Great Destroyer


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ore Ska Band* - _Tsumasaki_


----------



## Love (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mika* - _Happy Ending_


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Limp Bizkit* - Results May Vary - _Build A Bridge_


----------



## Voynich (Apr 27, 2007)

Olivia - Recorded Butterflies


----------



## LeeRocks (Apr 27, 2007)

Twista - Art & Life (Chi-Roc) [ft. Memphis Bleek, Young Chris & Freeway]


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Don Omar* - _Dile_


----------



## testxxxx (Apr 27, 2007)

*come to Daddy* _- Aphex twin_


----------



## Love (Apr 27, 2007)

*Saosin* - _Bury Your Head_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

Oasis - Little By Little


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Shakira ft Wyclef Jean* - _Hips Don't Lie_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

*NWA* ~_ F**k the Police_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ken Kaniff
Aristotle; Eminem; Marky Bass
The Slim Shady LP
1:20
*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lil Jon feat E-40 & Sean Paul* ~ _Snap Your Fingers_


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Akon - Dont Matter


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Champloon said:


> *Lil Jon feat E-40 & Sean Paul* ~ _Snap Your Fingers_



I once was drunk and watched that video for 45 minutes over and over again. 

Dont know why but it was cool.


----------



## 2D (Apr 27, 2007)

NP: Groove Armada - Get Down


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Obituary - Infected


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

azuken said:


> I once was drunk and watched that video for 45 minutes over and over again.
> Dont know why but it was cool.




I dnt know about watching the video but ive danced to it drunk a couple times

*Marques Houston* ~ _Favorite Girl_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Obituary - Slow Death


----------



## Saosin (Apr 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*I'm Shady
Eminem
The Slim Shady LP
3:36
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 27, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* -_ Hero's Come Back_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Under The Fingernails


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Moka Only - Do


----------



## less (Apr 27, 2007)

Daft Punk - Da Funk

Singing along to this will get you looks.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Moka Only - God Bless

This album is nice.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2007)

*Controller.Controller* - BLK GLV


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Moka Only - Search


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Preacher Crawling


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Moka Only - Let Me Down


----------



## Saosin (Apr 27, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Zion I - What U Hear feat. Del*


----------



## Cair (Apr 27, 2007)

In the End- Linkin Park


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Moka Only - Hibiscus


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Tentacle


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Moka Only - Speakers


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 28, 2007)

*King Boogie* ~ King Brothers


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - Pure


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2007)

*Three Days Grace* - Animal I Have Become


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - Moving Along


----------



## uverren (Apr 28, 2007)

This is your Life - switchfoot


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - Slick


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 28, 2007)

*Dir en grey* - _THE FINAL_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - The Kingdom


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

*Tony Toni Tone* ~ _Let's Get Down_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - Big Thangs


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 28, 2007)

*Amy Winehouse *-_ Rehab_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

*Wu - Tang Clan* ~ _Wu - Tang Clan Aint Nothing To F**k With_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Buff1 - Foodchaingang


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

*Tony Toni Tone* ~ _It Feels Good _


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Towering Flesh


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

*Musiq Soulchild* ~ _Girl Next Door_


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 28, 2007)

The Spinto Band - So Kind, Stacey


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Pig Destroyer - Hyperviolet


----------



## Mojo (Apr 28, 2007)

Going Under - *Evanescence*


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Bring da Ruckus


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Don't Fuck With Us
John Cena
You Can't See Me
3:26
*


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Da Mystery of Chessboxin'


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Angelheart, Ravenheart (Act 1: before the bleeding sun)


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Protect Ya Neck


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Akercocke - Shelter From The Sand


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Joe Budden - Jinglin' Baby


----------



## Saosin (Apr 28, 2007)

Blue October - Calling You


----------



## Spike (Apr 28, 2007)

*Jel* - _Oh hosanna_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 28, 2007)

dredg - Convalescent


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 28, 2007)

*John Mellencamp* - _Jack And Diane_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 28, 2007)

Crossfade - Cold


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Smashing Pumpkins* - Adore - _Perfect_


----------



## Mojo (Apr 28, 2007)

Anarchy in the UK - *Sex Pistols*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Sentenced - Grave Sweet Grave


----------



## Mojo (Apr 28, 2007)

When You Say You Love Me - *Josh Groban*


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 28, 2007)

*P.O.S. - Kicking Knowlege In The Face*


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Closer To God - _March Of The Fuckheads_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Grafh - Cold & Heartless


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Aborted - Nemesis


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Jim Jones - 2 Steppin'


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2007)

Aborted - Sea of Cartilage


----------



## Perverse (Apr 28, 2007)

Stack Bundles - Refreshing


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Tyler Bates* - 300 Movie Soundtrack - _Fever Dream_


----------



## Saosin (Apr 29, 2007)

Ill Nino - Te Amo, I Hate You


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 29, 2007)

Coming Undone - KoRn


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 29, 2007)

Aborted - The Saw & The Carnage Done


----------



## Saosin (Apr 29, 2007)

Thursday - The Lovesong Writer


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 29, 2007)

Twisted Transistor - KoRn


----------



## Champloon (Apr 29, 2007)

*Slum Village feat Kanye West* ~ _Selfish_


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 29, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Tight Rope


----------



## Perverse (Apr 29, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Triumph


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 29, 2007)

Obituary - Gates To Hell


----------



## Perverse (Apr 29, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Heaterz


----------



## Champloon (Apr 29, 2007)

*Common feat Kanye West* ~ _Go_


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2007)

*N.W.A.* - Hello


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 29, 2007)

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 29, 2007)

Nightmare - Morpho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Running Game
John Cena
You Can't See Me
3:54
*


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2007)

*Weird Al* - UHF


----------



## Saosin (Apr 29, 2007)

Deftones - Knife Party


----------



## Love (Apr 29, 2007)

*Saosin *- _You're no angel_


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 29, 2007)

Nobodyknows+ DJ Mitsu, "Hero's Come Back"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Carry On Tradition
Nas
Hip Hop Is Dead
3:49
*


----------



## Love (Apr 29, 2007)

*Linkin Park *- _What I've Done_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 29, 2007)

*Maroon 5* ~ _Makes Me Wonder_


----------



## Not A Hero (Apr 29, 2007)

*Tupac-So Many Tearz*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 29, 2007)

The Duke Spirit - Darling, You're Mean


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 29, 2007)

*Lauryn Hill *-_ Everything Is Everything_


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 30, 2007)

*Estralla Morente* - _Volver_


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Korn feat The Cure - Make Me Bad / In Between Days


----------



## Dave (Apr 30, 2007)

Machine Supremacy - Elite


----------



## Blaquejojo (Apr 30, 2007)

Ciara - Like a Boy


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Korn - Coming Undone


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 30, 2007)

In Flames - Behind Space '99


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Chamber Music


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 30, 2007)

Jamie T - Salvador


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Careful (Click, Click)


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Apr 30, 2007)

Eisregen - Deutschland in Flammen


----------



## little nin (Apr 30, 2007)

*The Game* - Body Bags


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 30, 2007)

*Fall Out Boy* - Thanks For The Memorys


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 30, 2007)

The Maccabees - Precious Time


----------



## Love (Apr 30, 2007)

*Saosin *- _You're Not Alone_


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Te Busque


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - Alfie


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 30, 2007)

*Simple Minds* - _Don't You Forget About Me_

I ♥ the Breakfast Club.


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Franz Ferdinand - This Fire


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 30, 2007)

*A Modern Myth
30 Seconds To Mars
A Beautiful Lie
14:14
*


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 30, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Compass"


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Gigi D'Agostino* - _I'll Fly With You_


----------



## Champloon (Apr 30, 2007)

*De La Soul* ~ _Me, Myself, and I_


----------



## Mori` (Apr 30, 2007)

*The National Lights* ~ swimming in the swamp


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2007)

Sage Francis - Underground For Dummies


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lonely World
Limp Bizkit
Results May Vary
4:35
*


----------



## Champloon (Apr 30, 2007)

*De La Soul Feat Jungle Brothers & Q-Tip from A Tribe Called Quest* ~ Buddy


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 30, 2007)

*World Hold On *- _Bob Sinclair_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2007)

*Ice Cube* - _Why We Thugs_


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Days* ~ FLOW


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2007)

*CHABA* - _Parade_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 30, 2007)

*Nujabes* - flowers


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Apr 30, 2007)

Puddle of Mud - she hates me


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lustra* - _Scotty Doesn't Know_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Down With The Sickness
Disturbed
The Sickness
4:38

<3 this song.
*


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 30, 2007)

*UVERworld *- _Chance!_


----------



## itoikenza (Apr 30, 2007)

Linkin park- Somewhere I belong


----------



## Love (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rise Against *- _Ready To Fall_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2007)

*3 Doors Down* - When I'm Gone


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Here to Stay - KoRn


----------



## Saosin (Apr 30, 2007)

Imogen Heap - Loose Ends


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2007)

*Ben Folds Five* - Brick


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - In God's Hands


----------



## Saosin (Apr 30, 2007)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## coriander (Apr 30, 2007)

Iron & Wine - Sunset Soon Forgotten


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Yall Want A Single (Say Fuck That) - KoRn


----------



## Saosin (Apr 30, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Strip The Soul


----------



## Catatonik (May 1, 2007)

*Blackalicious - Supreme People*

Gabby, how you rock those rhymes.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2007)

*Lloyd* – _Get It Shawty _


----------



## CalRahhh (May 1, 2007)

In Flames - Wayfaerer


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

Fairground Attraction - Perfect


----------



## Perverse (May 1, 2007)

Jonathan Coulton - First of May


----------



## Suikka (May 1, 2007)

*Lia* - _NEW WORLD -OMEGA FORCE mix-_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

The Spinto Band - The Nicest Thing


----------



## Lilith (May 1, 2007)

Iron Maiden - powerslave


----------



## Spike (May 1, 2007)

*The National Lights* - _Riverbed_


----------



## Mojo (May 1, 2007)

*Hawthorne* - That Dog


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2007)

*Blue Rodeo* - Lost Together


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

Muse - Plug in baby


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 1, 2007)

*Love Me Or Hate Me
Lady Sovereign
Public Warning
3:29
*


----------



## Saosin (May 1, 2007)

Glassjaw - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence


----------



## Instant Karma (May 1, 2007)

*Ms. Dynamite* - _Dy-na-mi-tee_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2007)

*LL Cool J feat. Timbaland* - _Headsprung_


----------



## Saosin (May 1, 2007)

Glassjaw - Ry Ry's Song


----------



## Wolfy (May 1, 2007)

*10 Years* - The Autumn Effect - _Waking Up_


----------



## Perverse (May 1, 2007)

Sage Francis - Underground for Dummies


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

Elzhi- Concrete Eyes


----------



## Perverse (May 1, 2007)

Styles P - For the Family


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

*Styles P- I'm Black*


----------



## Perverse (May 1, 2007)

Sheek Louch - I'm A Victim


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

^D-Block!!!!!!!!

Jadakiss- It's Me Bitches


----------



## Perverse (May 1, 2007)

Cam'ron - Swagger Jacker


----------



## Instant Karma (May 1, 2007)

*KT Tunstall* - _Suddenly I See_


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (May 1, 2007)

Rammstein - Benzin


----------



## Instant Karma (May 1, 2007)

*Ms. Dynamite *- _Dy-Na-Mi-Tee_

*had it on repeat for the last 17 mins.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 1, 2007)

*Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight
Spinal Tap
This Is Spinal Tap
2:38
*


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 1, 2007)

linkin park - what I have done.


----------



## Instant Karma (May 1, 2007)

*No Doubt *- _Underneath It All_


----------



## Mojo (May 1, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance *- I'm Not Ok


----------



## c_wong428 (May 1, 2007)

*Devil Stomp* ~ Guitar Wolf


----------



## Instant Karma (May 1, 2007)

*Soul 4 Real* -_ Candy Rain_


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2007)

*The Killers* - Glamorous Indie Rock & Roll


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2007)

*No Doubt* - _Hella Good_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 2, 2007)

Pull Tiger Tail - Mr 100%


----------



## CalRahhh (May 2, 2007)

In Flames - Take This Life


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Cuts Marked In The March of Men


----------



## Mojo (May 2, 2007)

*Silverstein* - Smile In Your Sleep


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Junesong Provision


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 2, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Y Control


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - The Light & The Glass


----------



## Spike (May 2, 2007)

*The ARE* - _Uphill_


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Everything Evil


----------



## Catatonik (May 2, 2007)

*The Court & Spark - Your Mother Was the Lightning*


Hard not to clap along.


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Time Consumer


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 2, 2007)

*Ace of Spades
Motörhead
Ace of Spades
2:49
*


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

Royce Da 5'9- Scary Movies Part 2 (Sick Track)


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

DJ Jazzy Jeff - The Definition


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

*Busta Rhymes- Woo Hah (J.Dilla rmx)*


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

DJ Jazzy Jeff - Supa Jean


----------



## cygnus (May 2, 2007)

Rush - 2112


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

DJ Jazzy Jeff and Jean Grae- Super Jean


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2007)

*The Wallflowers* - Health And Happiness


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2007)

*Damien Marley - Confrontation *


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 2, 2007)

any disturebed,system of a down and 2 coheed and cambria songs


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

kannibaler - mimikry


----------



## Instant Karma (May 2, 2007)

*Skee-Lo* - _I Wish
_
Good times. ^_^


----------



## Champloon (May 2, 2007)

Tupac ~ Letter To My Unborn Child


----------



## Wolfy (May 2, 2007)

*A Perfect Circle* - Thirteenth Step - _The Noose_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 2, 2007)

Cornershop- Brimful Of Asha

Man, this song really brings back memories. This and Flat Eric.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 2, 2007)

*Creamer (Radio is Dead)
Limp Bizkit
Results May Vary
4:32
*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2007)

*Cassie* - _Long Way to Go_


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 2, 2007)

*Elliot BROOD* ~ _Johnny Rooke_


----------



## kidjutsu (May 2, 2007)

Drive ~Incubus.


----------



## Saosin (May 2, 2007)

*SR-71* // _The Best Is Yet To Come_


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (May 2, 2007)

Sainsburys Theme ............ Dont Judge ...


----------



## Love (May 2, 2007)

*AFI* - _Ever And A Day_


----------



## Suikka (May 2, 2007)

*Eiko Shimamiya* - _Automaton_


----------



## Love (May 2, 2007)

*Dir En Grey* - _Cage_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 2, 2007)

*Headstrong
Trapt
Trapt
4:45

No one ever knows who Trapt is until I play this song..*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 2, 2007)

*Aaliyah *- _More Than A Woman_


----------



## Saosin (May 2, 2007)

Imogen Heap - Come Here Boy


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

Bobby Valentino feat Fabolous - Let Her Go


----------



## Instant Karma (May 2, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _Are You That Somebody_


----------



## Saosin (May 2, 2007)

glassJAW // Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence


----------



## Champloon (May 3, 2007)

*QTip* ~ _Vibrant Thing_


----------



## Wolfy (May 3, 2007)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _Burn_


----------



## JJ (May 3, 2007)

*Catatonia* - Mulder & Scully


----------



## Suikka (May 3, 2007)

*KENICHI ITO* - _9 UNDERGROUND_


----------



## Champloon (May 3, 2007)

*Ghostface feat Kanye West & Ne-Yo* ~ _Back Like That REMIX_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 3, 2007)

In Flames - Moonshield


----------



## Mojo (May 3, 2007)

Everything - *Alanis Morissette*


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 3, 2007)

The Spinto Band - So Kind, Stacy


----------



## CalRahhh (May 3, 2007)

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## Perverse (May 3, 2007)

DJ Jazzy Jeff - All I Know


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 3, 2007)

*Lord Only Knows
Beck
Odelay
4:14
*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 3, 2007)

In Flames - Morphing Into Primal


----------



## Perverse (May 3, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - 21:13


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 3, 2007)

*Deanne the Arsonist
Atreyu
Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
3:43
*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 3, 2007)

In Flames - Worlds Within The Margin


----------



## Perverse (May 3, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 3, 2007)

*Roving Gangster (Rollin')
Kid Rock
Devil Without a Cause
4:24
*


----------



## Perverse (May 3, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Blood Red Summer


----------



## Suikka (May 3, 2007)

*Paku Romi* - _This Light I See_


----------



## Jessica (May 3, 2007)

*Green Day* - Westbound Sign


----------



## itoikenza (May 3, 2007)

Adema - Immortal


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 3, 2007)

*Lips of an Angel
Hinder
Extreme Behavior
4:21
*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 3, 2007)

Die Toten Hosen - Steh auf, wenn du am Boden bist


----------



## rockstar sin (May 3, 2007)

*Styles P feat Joell Ortiz*-Time is Money


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _Are You Feelin' Me_


----------



## neko-sennin (May 3, 2007)

Penicillin, "Romance"


----------



## Saosin (May 3, 2007)

glassJAW // Tip Your Bartender


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2007)

*Max Webster* - High Class in Borrowed Shoes


----------



## Wolfy (May 3, 2007)

*Rammstein* - Sehnsucht [Aus] - _Kuss Mich (Fellfrosch)_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Aaliyah* - _One In A Million_


----------



## Saosin (May 3, 2007)

Deftones // Knife Party


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dog *- _Nuthin' But A G Thang_


Hell yea, good times.


----------



## 2D (May 3, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight To Video


----------



## Catatonik (May 3, 2007)

*Corb Lund - The Oldest Rhythm*

_And I know the oldest rhythm
Is the hustle of the goin' and gone
I guess I oughtta when they're gone
And I know the oldest rhythm 
Is the shuffle and the goin' and gone
But I'll keep dancing
I guess I gotta
Now that they're gone_

Such a smooth voice this man wields.


----------



## Mojo (May 3, 2007)

*Flyleaf* - I'm So Sick


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Bone Thugs N' Harmony* - _1st Of Tha Month_


----------



## kimidoll (May 3, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - _Diary of Jane_


----------



## Mojo (May 3, 2007)

*Flyleaf* - Fully Alive


----------



## Dave (May 3, 2007)

Voltaire - BRAINS!


----------



## Yosha (May 3, 2007)

*Fugazi* - waiting room
I am a patient boy
I wait, I wait, I wait
My time is like water down a drain
Everybody's moving, everything is moving
Please don't leave me to remain

In the waiting room

I don't want the news
I'm not a part of it
I don't want the news
I have no use for it
Sitting outside of town
Everybody's always down
Because...
They can't get up

But I don't sit by idly
I'm planning a big surprise
I'm gonna fight for what I want to be
I won't make the same mistakes
Because I know how much time that wastes
Function is the key

In the waiting room


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Dr. Dre & 2pac* - _California Love_


----------



## Wolfy (May 3, 2007)

*Battles* - Mirrored - _Race: Out_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 3, 2007)

*Kazami *- _Beautiful (Samurai Champloo OST)_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 3, 2007)

*Cleanin' Out My Closet
Eminem
The Eminem Show
4:57
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Mya *- _Fallen_


----------



## huxter (May 4, 2007)

the adicts, Songs of Praise


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2007)

*Rihanna feat Jay Z* - _Umbrella_ 
I'm loving the beat of this song.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Satellites And Astronauts


----------



## Wolfy (May 4, 2007)

*Lovage* - Music To Make Love To Your Old Lady By - _Sex [I'm A]_


----------



## Suikka (May 4, 2007)

*Hirano Aya* - _God Knows... (DJ Bouche Euro Mix)_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Vacuum


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Three 6 Mafia - Hood Drug Warz


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Three 6 Mafia - Riding Spinners


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Dawn Of A New Day


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Crossing the Frame


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Touch Of Red


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - The Willing Well I: Fuel For The Feeding End


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Saigon - Thug Muzik Freestyle


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Clad In Shadows '99


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 4, 2007)

*Slagsmålsklubben -  I hennes majestäts hemliga hatt*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

Oasis - Morning Glory


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Imogen Heap - Just for Now


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

*Green Day* - One For The Razorbacks


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

Nujabes-Peaceland


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

^Nice avy Skeets

Pharrell- How Does It Feel


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Imogen Heap - Closing In


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

*Switchfoot* - The Setting Sun


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Schuyler Fisk - Paperweight


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

*Michael Jackson *-Rock With You (My favorite song)


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Aimee Mann - Save Me


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - Nan You're A Window Shopper


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Taking Back Sunday - A Decade Under the Influence


----------



## Mojo (May 4, 2007)

Teenagers - *My Chemical Romance *


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

*Blue Rodeo* - Girl of Mine


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Taking Back Sunday - Bonus Mosh Pt. 2


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

*In-Flight Safety* - Coast Is Clear


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 4, 2007)

*Slagsmålsklubben - Rörmokarhäng*


----------



## coriander (May 4, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench


----------



## JJ (May 4, 2007)

*Nightwish* - Slaying the Dreamer


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Ice Cube* -_ Today Was A Good Day_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 4, 2007)

*Buttons
Pussycat Dolls
PCD
3:47
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Snoop Dogg- Murder Was The Case


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 4, 2007)

*A Baltimore Love Thing
50 Cent
The Massacre
4:17*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Dr. Dre* -_ Let Me Ride_

Good times.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 4, 2007)

*Erase
All That Remains
Behind Silence and Solitude
6:14
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* - _Kimi to Iu Hana_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Dr. Dre- Ding Dong


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*UVERworld *- _Shine_


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 4, 2007)

Sublime - No woman, no cry [Bob Marley cover]


----------



## Wolfy (May 4, 2007)

*Monster Magnet* - Powertrip - _Goliath And The Vampires_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Time is Money - Styles P feat Joel Ortiz


----------



## Saosin (May 4, 2007)

Smile Empty Soul // The Hit


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 4, 2007)

Naruto shippuuden opening & ending songs......


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation *-_ Siren_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - ...As The Future Repeats Today


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

The Diplomats - Stop-N-Go


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 4, 2007)

*Ski Mask Way [Eminem Remix]
50 Cent
Eminem Presents the Re-Up
3:04
*


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Nas - Blaze a 50


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Skee-Lo* -_ I Wish_


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Gillie Da Kid - Holla Back


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*LL Cool J* - _Doin It_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Dead Eternity


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg *- _Gin And Juice_


----------



## Wolfy (May 4, 2007)

*HORSE The band* - The Mechanical Hand - _Taken By Vultures_


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Lil Wayne - Ignorant Shit Freestyle


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - The Inborn Lifeless


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 4, 2007)

*VNV Nation -* _Holding On_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 4, 2007)

In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Dipset - Gladiators


----------



## Instant Karma (May 5, 2007)

*KP & Envy* -_ Shorty Swing My Way_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2007)

Pennywise - Fox TV


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 5, 2007)

*T.V. On the Radio* - "Wolf Like Me"


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

The Prize Fighter Inferno - The Going Price For Home


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

denver harbor - picture perfect wannabe


----------



## uverren (May 5, 2007)

relient k- chapped lips, chapstick, and chemistry.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

FM static - girl of the year


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 5, 2007)

arctic monkeys - D is for dangerous.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

Houston calls - elephant and castle


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

P.O.S. - De La Souls


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2007)

Pennywise - Premeditated Murder


----------



## Suikka (May 5, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _maururu roa_


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

P.O.S. - Bush League Psyche-Out Stuff


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

toybox - superstar


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Jay-Z - 30 Something


----------



## cygnus (May 5, 2007)

Karnivool - Roquefort.


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3


----------



## Lilith (May 5, 2007)

The Matches - sick little suicide


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

Jay-Z feat Chris Martin -Beach Chair


----------



## Danse (May 5, 2007)

A Dream bye Bette Midler


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 5, 2007)

Kaddisfly - Empire


----------



## 2D (May 5, 2007)

_Mindless Self Indulgence_ - Diabolical


----------



## kimidoll (May 5, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - _Here we Are_


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

*Metric* - Raw Sugar


----------



## little nin (May 5, 2007)

*Wu Tang Clan* - C.R.E.A.M.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

The Streets - Blinded By The Light

if you like british pop, you have to listen to them.


----------



## Suikka (May 5, 2007)

*Cocco* - _Baby Bed_


----------



## Mojo (May 5, 2007)

*Metallica* - The Ecstacy of Gold


----------



## coriander (May 5, 2007)

The Beatles - Across the Universe


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

little nin said:


> *Wu Tang Clan* - C.R.E.A.M.



^5 little nin. I'm listening to that as I type this right now.  Glad to see other people appreciate classics.


----------



## Voynich (May 5, 2007)

Kate Bush - Army Dreamers 

Such a sad song ...


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

Colors Run - Before The War


----------



## kimidoll (May 5, 2007)

*Amano Tsukiko* - _Koe_



Voynich said:


> Kate Bush - Army Dreamers
> 
> Such a sad song ...



I used to have Kate Bush songs on my computer, but that one got busted. ><


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 5, 2007)

*You Could Be Mine
Guns N' Roses
Use Your Illusion II
5:43
*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2007)

Akercocke - Valley Of The Crucified


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 5, 2007)

*Tryin' Ta Win
Stat Quo
Eminem Presents the Re-Up
3:52
*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 5, 2007)

They might be giants - Istanbul


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 5, 2007)

*Atomic Kitten *- _Right Now_


----------



## Saosin (May 5, 2007)

Saosin // 3rd Measurement in C


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 5, 2007)

LL Cool J - Mama said knock you out


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

lazytown - galaxy


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 5, 2007)

Subway to Sally - Knochenschiff


----------



## Demon Lord (May 5, 2007)

Left Behind - Slipknot


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2007)

Pennywise - Lies


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Apathy - Ap's Intro


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

*Our Lady Peace*- Where Are You?


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Apathy - Can't Nobody


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 5, 2007)

Punish yourself - Gay boys in Bondage


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Apathy - Checkmate


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

*Gorillaz* - Mutant Genius (New Genious)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Everytime We Touch
Cascada
Everytime We Touch
3:19
*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 6, 2007)

Pennywise - Holiday In The Sun


----------



## Champloon (May 6, 2007)

Digital Underground ~ The Humpty Dance


----------



## vanh (May 6, 2007)

*Blue October ~ Come in closer*


----------



## Dac Biet (May 6, 2007)

Maroon 5 - Makes me Wonder


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Ne-Yo* - _Sexy Love_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 6, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* -_ Kaigan Doori_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 6, 2007)

Aborted - The Saw & The Carnage Done


----------



## Suikka (May 6, 2007)

*Dido* - _White Flag_

(Nostalgic )


----------



## Wolfy (May 6, 2007)

*Champagne Kiss* - Dancing In The Pockets Of Thieves - _Cement Is Blue_


----------



## Champloon (May 6, 2007)

*KRS One* ~ _Criminal Minded_


----------



## cygnus (May 6, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen - I am a Viking


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

Estradasphere - Dapper Bandits


----------



## cygnus (May 6, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Roulette Dares


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2007)

*Machel Montano* - Jumbie


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

The Decemberists - Oceanside


----------



## cygnus (May 6, 2007)

Of Montreal - Labrinthian Pomp


----------



## Lemonade (May 6, 2007)

Alex Ubago -Dame Tu Aire


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 6, 2007)

The Arcade Fire - Crown Of Love


lovelovelovelovelovelovelove!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Heaven and Hell
Black Sabbath
Heaven & Hell
6:58
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

*Ne-Yo feat Fabolous* - Because of You rmx


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Breaking the Chains
Dokken
The Very Best of Dokken
3:52

Good song
*


----------



## Suikka (May 6, 2007)

*Suga Shikao* - _Sorosoro Ikanakucha_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

*Fabolous feat Ne-Yo*- Make You Better


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Give it to Me Good
Trixter
Trixter
3:29
*


----------



## Suikka (May 6, 2007)

*Hirano Aya* - _Hare Hare Yukai (DJ Bouche Euro Mix)_


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2007)

*Machel Montano feat Mr.Vegas* - Dance With You (Remix)


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

*M83* - _Face That_


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

*Suga Shikao* - _19 Sai_

I need to expand my music collection. >.>


----------



## huxter (May 6, 2007)

the adicts -  Smart Alex


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2007)

*Roll Deep* - Celebrate


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Chris Brown Feat Omarion* - _Tear It Up_


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

*Murder By Death* - _The Desert Is on Fire_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Chage & Aska* - _Something There._


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

Bounty Killa-Bulletproof Skin


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2007)

*Damian Marley* - _Welcome To Jamrock_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Asian Kung Fu Generation* - _ReRe_ 
Great song.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

*Beenie Man-We Set Di Trend*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*J-Shin ft. T Pain* - _Send Me An Email_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Darlin'
Backstreet Boys
Backstreet Boys
5:31

..stfu I know I'm a pussy.
*


----------



## Love (May 6, 2007)

*Finger Eleven *- _Paralyzer_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2007)

*Madonna* - _Hung Up (Radio Version)_


----------



## Suikka (May 6, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _ABINTRA_


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

*Tori Amos* - _Toast_

Such a sad song about her brother who died.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*One by One 
[*]
Simple Plan
No Pads, No Helmets...Just Balls [Bonus Tracks]
6:29
*


----------



## Champloon (May 6, 2007)

*Common feat. Kanye West* ~ _The Food_


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

Apathy - The Janitor


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Generator
Bad Religion
All Ages
3:17
*


----------



## Spiral Man (May 6, 2007)

*Gorillaz - GhostTrain*


----------



## Wolfy (May 6, 2007)

*PJ Harvey* - Dry - _Plants And Rags_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*Over the Mountain
Ozzy Osbourne
The Ozzman Cometh:  Greatest Hits [Bonus CD] Disc 1
4:32

Really good song.
*


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

Nas - No One Else In The Room


----------



## Instant Karma (May 6, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* - _Wait For You_


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - The Light & The Glass


----------



## neko-sennin (May 6, 2007)

Buzzlip, "Wild Rock"


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Marco V* – _Red Blue Purple_


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

Young Jeezy - Go Getter (Remix)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 6, 2007)

*MINMI* - _Are You Ready_


----------



## Dac Biet (May 6, 2007)

Elliot Yamin - Wait for You


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

GZA - Pass The Bone


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

*Method Man feat Mary J Blige*- All I Need


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

GZA - Life of A Drug Dealer


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Larry Greene* - _Through The Fire_


----------



## Perverse (May 6, 2007)

GZA - The Genius Is Slammin'


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

*Madvillian* - _All Caps_


----------



## Lemonade (May 6, 2007)

Asterisk -Orange Range


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

*DFA1979* - _Black History Month_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

*Sum 41* - _Still Waiting_


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

*The Postal Service* - _Clark Gable_


----------



## Champloon (May 7, 2007)

*Memphis Bleek* ~ _Like That_


----------



## Perverse (May 7, 2007)

GZA/Genius - Drama


----------



## escamoh (May 7, 2007)

matches - scribble


----------



## Catatonik (May 7, 2007)

*Femi Kuti - Beng Beng Beng*

Dude is eerily like his old man.

This album just grows with listens...


----------



## Perverse (May 7, 2007)

GZA/Genius - Super Freak


----------



## Wolfy (May 7, 2007)

*Fear Factory* - Obsolete - _Timelessness_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 7, 2007)

The Mice The Demons - Wolfgang Parker


----------



## Perverse (May 7, 2007)

GZA/Genius - Liquid Swords


----------



## coriander (May 7, 2007)

Joshua Radin - Do You Wanna


----------



## Perverse (May 7, 2007)

GZA/Genius - Living In The World Today


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 7, 2007)

Weird Al Yankovic songs Well all of them!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 7, 2007)

*Blur* - "The Universal"


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 7, 2007)

Alexisonfire- Rough Hands


----------



## Perverse (May 7, 2007)

GZA/Genius - Labels


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

*Ghostface Killah*- All I Got Is You

It doesn't matter what race you are, how old you are, this is a beautiful song that makes you appreciate life and really thank your parents for giving you the good life.  And for those who can relate to this, keep your head up because life will get better for you.  For those who wants to see the video, it's in my sig.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 7, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Joey's Ghetto Song


----------



## Jessica (May 7, 2007)

*Green Day* - Stuck With Me


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

*Dru Hill* - 5 Steps


----------



## Dango (May 7, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia - Torn.

_I thought I saw a man brought to life
He was warm, he came around like he was dignified_


----------



## Jessica (May 7, 2007)

*Seven Mary Three* - Oceans of Envy


----------



## Lemonade (May 7, 2007)

TLC -I Miss You So Much


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco* - Sunshine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 7, 2007)

*Ecstatic Transformation
Sigh
Imaginary Sonicscape
5:34
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*Jay-Z* - _Big Pimpin_


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 7, 2007)

Letzte Instanz - Das schoenste Lied der Welt


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

*Jay-Z*- Ignorant S***


----------



## Suikka (May 7, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Chou no Mori_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*Jay-Z ft. Babyface* - _Sunshine_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 7, 2007)

*Changes [#]
2Pac
Greatest Hits Disc 2
4:31
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*UVERworld *- _Rush_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco*-American Terrorist


----------



## Liengod (May 7, 2007)

*Sigur Ros* - _Sigur 9A (untitled)_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - _Cry Me A River_


----------



## Liengod (May 7, 2007)

*Explosions in the Sky* - _Snow and Lights_


----------



## neko-sennin (May 7, 2007)

MC Lars, "Signing Emo"


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*Orange Range* - _Shanghai Honey_


----------



## Vonocourt (May 7, 2007)

Suicidal Tendencies-You can't bring me down
The Melvins-Lizzy
Mastodon-Blood and Thunder
Elliott Smith-Pictures of Me
and now
The Residents-Perfect Love


----------



## Wolfy (May 7, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - Minutes To Midnight - _What I've Done_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 7, 2007)

*Lily Allen *-_ Smile_


----------



## Champloon (May 7, 2007)

*The Game* ~ _One Blood_


----------



## Wolfy (May 8, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - Minutes To Midnight - _The Little Things Give You Away_
All you've ever wanted
was someone to truly look up to you.
And six feet under water I do


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Fergie - London Bridge


LOL. Fergietard.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Fergie*- Glamorous


----------



## cygnus (May 8, 2007)

The Smiths - How Soon is Now?


----------



## Lilith (May 8, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Brave new world


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Tupac*- Dear Mama


----------



## Nikitaa (May 8, 2007)

P. Diddy - Last night ft. Keyshia Cole

just singin keyshias part tho


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Twista feat. Keyshia Cole and Kanye West*- Impossible


----------



## Lilith (May 8, 2007)

Damien Rice - 9 Crimes


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Pillow In Awe Of Sleeping Head


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

*Blue October*- Weight Of The World


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*S.W.V.*- Rain


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

*Coldplay* - Speed Of Sound


----------



## Mojo (May 8, 2007)

Love, Reign O'er Me - *Pearl Jam*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 8, 2007)

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show* - Sweet Transvestite

Oh yeah baby xD


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

*Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz* - _What You Gonna Do?_


----------



## Nuisance (May 8, 2007)

Sugarhill Gang - Apache (Jump On It)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 8, 2007)

*Coming Home* by *Amebix*


----------



## Wolfy (May 8, 2007)

*Horse The Band* - The Mechanical Hand - _A Million Exploding Suns_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Baby Cham & Alicia Keyes* - _Ghetto Story_


----------



## Nuisance (May 8, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge

Next:

Opeth - Harvest


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> *Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz* - _What You Gonna Do?_



You got me hype now.

*Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz *-  What You Gonna Do?


----------



## Morwain (May 8, 2007)

Pod -Youth of the nation
Popular-Wicked(Glinda)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*House Of Pain *- _Jump Around_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

*Hitch Soundtrack: Heavy D & The Boyz* - _Now That We Found Love_


----------



## little nin (May 8, 2007)

*50 Cent* - P.I.M.P.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*50 Cent feat Lil Kim*- Magic Stick


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Arrested Development* - _Tennessee _


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 8, 2007)

*Rammstein* - Sonne


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*LL Cool J* -_ Doin It_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Gym Class Heroes - Cupids Chokehold


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Gym Class Heroes*- New Friend Request (rmx)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Salt N Pepa *- _Shoop_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 8, 2007)

World's End Girlfriend - Grass Ark

Great album. Was this ever pimped.


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 8, 2007)

Punish Yourself - A Station in a space


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 8, 2007)

*Lip Gloss & Black
Atreyu
Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
5:04

Really great song. <3
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*2pac & Scarface* - _Smile_


----------



## huxter (May 8, 2007)

Rancid - REd hot moon


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Sugarhill Gang *- _Apache_


----------



## kimidoll (May 8, 2007)

*Breaking Benjamin* - _Sooner or Later_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Silversun Pickups*- Lazy Eye


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* -_ I'm Like A Bird_


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

*Howie Day* - She Says


----------



## Champloon (May 8, 2007)

*Skee Lo* ~ _I Wish _


----------



## cygnus (May 9, 2007)

Incubus - Beware! Criminal, and Made for TV Movie.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Jamie T - Back In The Game


Tuuuunnneeeeee.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 9, 2007)

Amon Amarth - Fate Of Norns


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

The Spinto Band - Sniff Song '88


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*The What
Method Man; The Notorious B.I.G.
Ready to Die
3:57
*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 9, 2007)

In Flames - Zombie Inc.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Pin


----------



## Perverse (May 9, 2007)

Jadakiss - Right Where U Stand


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

*Styles P feat AZ*- The Hardest


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Kings Of Leon - On Call


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Geto Boys* - Mind Playin' Tricks On Me (1991)

just noticed it on my comp, fuckin great


----------



## Nikitaa (May 9, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

*Notorious B.I.G.* ~ _Crush On You_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Love the sig/avy Champloon

*Notorious B.I.G.* - Big Poppa


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Common* - I Used To Love H.E.R. (1994)


----------



## Suikka (May 9, 2007)

*Maximum the Hormone* - _Zetsubou Billy_


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Nas* - Rule


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

*Common*- Come Close


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Eminem* - I'm Back


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Duels - Young Believers


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Skepta, Scratchy, Jet Le, Flowdan* - Celebrate 

(Roll Deep)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 9, 2007)

*Ms. Dynamite* - _Dy-Na-Mi-Tee_


----------



## Holadrim (May 9, 2007)

Feel like singing all songs that I feel like singing XD
Dunno why, it is just liberating in some way... let the chains go so to say. ^^


----------



## Suikka (May 9, 2007)

*AAA* - _VIRGIN F (teranoid mix)_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

The Grates - Sukkafish


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Mash town* - Keep walkin


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

*Mos Def* ~ _Brown Sugar_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 9, 2007)

*Bob Sinclair* - _World Hold On_


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Bob Marley* - Soul Rebel


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

*Nas* ~ _One Mic_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

*T.I*.-  You Know Who


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Elephant Man* - Jiggy


----------



## Lemonade (May 9, 2007)

10CC - I'm not in love.


----------



## Wolfy (May 9, 2007)

*Snow Patrol* - Final Straw - _Somewhere A Clock Is Ticking_
In slow motion, the blast is beautiful
Doors slam shut
A clock is ticking, but it's hidden far away
Safe and sound


----------



## kimidoll (May 9, 2007)

*TapRoot* - _Myself_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 9, 2007)

*Bob Marley* - _Buffalo Soldier_


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*i wish i knew who it was* - Serious times?

i need help with that tune


----------



## Saosin (May 9, 2007)

Guano Apes // You Can't Stop Me


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

Giant Drag - YFLMD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 9, 2007)

Warsawpack - Friday Night

My names Jake, I'm an alcoholic.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Machel Montano* - Jumbie

again


----------



## Saosin (May 9, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence // Stupid MF


----------



## Instant Karma (May 9, 2007)

*Imogen Heap *-_ Hide And Seek_


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Dizzee Rascal *- Stop Dat


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*Tight
Mindless Self Indulgence
Tight
2:47
*


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

*Ghetto* - I'm Strapped


----------



## Instant Karma (May 9, 2007)

*Bone Thugs N' Harmony* - _Thuggish Ruggish Bone_


----------



## Mojo (May 9, 2007)

*Social Distortion* - Making Believe


----------



## Wolfy (May 9, 2007)

*The Locust* - New Erections - _Aotkpta_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*One by One 
[*]
Simple Plan
No Pads, No Helmets...Just Balls [Bonus Tracks]
6:29
*


----------



## cygnus (May 9, 2007)

Karnivool - Roquefort


----------



## testxxxx (May 10, 2007)

*Innervision* _- System of a down_


----------



## Wolfy (May 10, 2007)

*The Hope Conspiracy* - Death Knows Your Name - _Sadistic Sacred Whore_


----------



## cygnus (May 10, 2007)

Knives out by Radiohead


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2007)

*Modest Mouse* - "Paper Thin Walls"


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

*T-Pain* - _Imma buy you a drink_


----------



## Suikka (May 10, 2007)

*YUI* - _LIFE_


----------



## cygnus (May 10, 2007)

Rush - 2112


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2007)

*"Tell That Mick He Just Made My List of Things to Do Today"
Fall Out Boy
Take This to Your Grave
3:32
*


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 10, 2007)

Larrikin Love - Ed Would


----------



## Perverse (May 10, 2007)

Method Man - Yah Meen


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*Three 6 Mafia* -Dope Boy Fresh


----------



## Perverse (May 10, 2007)

Tru Life - Family Portrait


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

*JME* - Pied Piper


----------



## Perverse (May 10, 2007)

LL Cool J - Control Myself


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 10, 2007)

Willy Mason - Save Myself


----------



## Nuisance (May 10, 2007)

Opeth - The Grand Conjuration


----------



## Astronaut (May 10, 2007)

Modernaire - Faites Tes Jeux


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 10, 2007)

The Young Knives - Part Timer


----------



## Suikka (May 10, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* - _Hero's Come Back!!_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*Darker Than Black OP#1*


----------



## Jessica (May 10, 2007)

*The Raconteurs* - Intimate Secretary


----------



## Mojo (May 10, 2007)

*Concrete Blonde* - Everybody Knows


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2007)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Hi-Tech Hippies


----------



## Liengod (May 10, 2007)

*Explosions in the Sky* - _Your Hand in Mine_


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

*50 Cent *- Heat


----------



## Suikka (May 10, 2007)

*Aqua Timez* - _1mm_


----------



## Baka91 (May 10, 2007)

Green Day - Emenius Sleepus


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2007)

*2 Tears in a Bucket
Method Man; Redman; Sheek
Ryde or Die, Vol. 2
4:10
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

*Lime* - _Babe We're Gonna Love Tonight_


----------



## neko-sennin (May 10, 2007)

FLOW, "Rising Dragon"


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

*50 Cent* feat. Young Buck - Blood Hound


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*50 Cent*- Fully Loaded Clip


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

*Margz* - Hoodstar

_Mashtown_


----------



## Wolfy (May 10, 2007)

*Melt-Banana* - Cell-Scape - _Key Is A Fact That A Cat Brings_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

*Billy Idol* -_ Rock The Cradle Of Love_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*Cassidy*- Blood Pressure


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 10, 2007)

Sons and Daughters - Dance Me In


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2007)

*Deacon The Villain - Musification*

In the South, the baseline betta' be sweet, up North, there betta' be a tight snare in da beat, out West, you can feel da funk deep in ya chest...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

*Maroon 5* - _Makes Me Wonder_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

*Yui* -_ Life_


----------



## Mojo (May 10, 2007)

I Just Don't Care - *The Dust Brothers*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2007)

*97' Bonnie & Clyde
Eminem
The Slim Shady LP
5:20
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*Bad Meets Evil* (Royce Da 5'9 and Eminem)- Scary Movies


----------



## Liengod (May 10, 2007)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - _Lift Your Skinny Fingers_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

*Asian Kung-fu Generation* _- Rewrite_


----------



## Wolfy (May 10, 2007)

*VNV Nation* - Matter + Form - _Interceptor_


----------



## Liengod (May 10, 2007)

*Blackalicious* - _Powers_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

*Lil Jon & The Eastside Boyz* -_ Get Low_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 10, 2007)

Zyklon - An Eclectic Manner


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2007)

A Tribe Called Quest ~ Electric Relaxation


----------



## Suikka (May 11, 2007)

*Maximum the Hormone* - _What's up People?!_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Becoming The Adversary


----------



## delirium (May 11, 2007)

*Choking Victim* - _Hate Your State_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Ceremony Of Nine Angels


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

J-Hood - Get Away


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*Ace of Spades
Motörhead
Ace of Spades
2:49
*


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Rick Ross - Grippin Grain


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*Adrenaline Rush
Obie Trice
8 Mile
3:48
*


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

The Game - Lyrical Exercise Pt. 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*The (After) Life of the Party
Fall Out Boy
Infinity on High
3:21*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Lex Talionis


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

J-Hood - Hands Up


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Scapegoat


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

The Notorious B.I.G. - Back In The Days


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Son Of The Morning


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

*Notorious B.I.G. feat Jay-Z*- I Love The Dough


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 11, 2007)

Boy Kill Boy - Six Minutes


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Akercocke - Seduced


----------



## Jessica (May 11, 2007)

*Sheryl Crow* - The First Cut Is The Deepest


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Imogen Heap* - _Hide And Seek_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Because I dig Instant Karma music tastes I'm going to listen to a Imogen Heap song as well.

*Imogen Heap*- I Am In Love With You


----------



## Saosin (May 11, 2007)

Mosquito // SR-71


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 11, 2007)

*Slagsmålsklubben - Bib*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Because I dig Instant Karma music tastes I'm going to listen to a Imogen Heap song as well.
> 
> *Imogen Heap*- I Am In Love With You



Why thanx thar.  

*
Imogen Heap* - _Can't Take It In_


----------



## Wolfy (May 11, 2007)

*Linkin Park* - Minutes To Midnight - _The Little Things Give You Away_
Don't wanna reach for me do you?
I mean nothing to you, the little things give you away.


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Cypress Hill *- _Insane In The Brain_


----------



## Lilith (May 11, 2007)

Aqua - barbie girl lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*The (After) Life of the Party
Fall Out Boy
Infinity on High
3:21
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Lilith said:


> Aqua - barbie girl lol



lol I can't believe this was a hit.

*Maroon 5*- This Love


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 11, 2007)

*Hieroglyphics - Maggie May (R.I.P. Faith)*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*Ain't Love Grand
Atreyu
Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
3:45
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Dr. Dre *- _Let Me Ride_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg* - Gin and Juice


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*The Air That I Breathe
All That Remains
The Fall of Ideals
3:34

I love this song so much..
*


----------



## Saosin (May 11, 2007)

Non-Toxic // SR-71


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

The original and the Micheal Buble version of the 70's cartoon theme of spiderman. 

He's got radio-active blood!


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

*Naughty By Nature* - Feel Me Flow


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*2pac ft. KC & Jojo* - _How Do You Want It_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Dismember - Live For The Fear Of Pain


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2007)

*The Game* ~ _Put You On The Game_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*All About U
2Pac; Dru Down; Nate Dogg; Top Dogg
Greatest Hits [Disc 2]
4:35
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Dr. Dre* -_ Keep Their Heads Ringin_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Dismember - Fleshless


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*All I Really Want
Alanis Morissette
Jagged Little Pill
4:44
*


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2007)

*Lil Kim feat Lil Ceasar & the Notorious B.I.G.* ~ _Crush On You_


----------



## Saosin (May 11, 2007)

Fight of a Suburban Couple // Smile Empty Soul


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 11, 2007)

linkin park - what I've done


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*All Mixed Up
311
311
3:02
*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 11, 2007)

Einherjer - Ironbound

I love this song


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 11, 2007)

*Shanti Snyder* - _Sóra's Folktale_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Dismember - Casket Garden


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

*Digital Underground feat Tupac*- I Get Around


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Dismember - Tragedy Of The Faithful


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg* - _Whats My Name?_


----------



## Wolfy (May 11, 2007)

*Marilyn Manson* - Eat Me, Drink Me - _Mutilation Is The Most Sincere Form Of Flattery_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 11, 2007)

Blur - Parklife


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Joell Ortiz - 125 Pt. 1


----------



## huxter (May 11, 2007)

Blink - all the small thing


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Young Jeezy - Go Getter (Remix)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation* - _Kaigan Doori_


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - A Favor House Atlantic


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Johnny Truant - A Day In The Death


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 11, 2007)

The Cure - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 11, 2007)

*Nightwish* - _I Wish I Had An Angel_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*All There Is
Bad Religion
The Empire Strikes First
2:57
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Montell Jordan* - _This Is How We Do It_


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

J-Hood - D'd Up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*Almost Over
Limp Bizkit
Results May Vary
4:40
*


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

The Shins - One By One All Day


----------



## neko-sennin (May 11, 2007)

Orange Range, "Michishirube (A Road Home)"


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

The Shins - Weird Divide


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 11, 2007)

tom jones - funny familiar forgotten feeling


----------



## Instant Karma (May 11, 2007)

*Warren G* -_ Do You See_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2007)

*As Long As You Love Me
Backstreet Boys
Backstreet Boys
3:33
*


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Fat Joe - Make It Rain (Remix)


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2007)

Johnny Truant - Throne Vertigo


----------



## Instant Karma (May 12, 2007)

*Ryohei *- _Just Want_


----------



## murasex (May 12, 2007)

Avril Lavigne - I'm With You


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2007)

*Mortal Kombat Soundtrack:* *Gravity Kills* - _Goodbye_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 12, 2007)

*MINMI* - _Natural_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 12, 2007)

36 Crazyfists - Bloodwork


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 12, 2007)

The Maccabees - Precious Time


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

*Teedra Moses* -Complex Simplicity


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 12, 2007)

*As the World Turns
Eminem
The Slim Shady LP
4:29
*


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

Jah Cure - Jamaica


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 12, 2007)

*Atrophy
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Don't You Fake It
3:18
*


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

*Mashtown* - I'm From Hackney


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 12, 2007)

*Baby I'm Home
Trace Adkins
Songs About Me
4:00
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 12, 2007)

*Fresh Prince & DJ Jazzy Jeff* -_ Summertime_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg *-S.N.O.O.P. Dogg


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 12, 2007)

*Badd
Mike Jones; Mr. Collipark; Ying Yang Twins
USA (United State of Atlanta)
3:48
*


----------



## Suikka (May 12, 2007)

*nobodyknows+* - _SUMMER_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

Jay-Z- Dear Summer


----------



## Instant Karma (May 12, 2007)

*Aaliyah* -_ One In A Million_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

@Instant Karma - is that avy Stephen Colbert?

Black Star feat Common - Respiration


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg* - Gz and Hustla's


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 12, 2007)

Whoever won the eurovision.

 We bombed it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

*Funkadelic/Parliament/P-Funk - Maggot Brain*

If I had to choose one song to define _eargasm_, this would be fucking it.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 12, 2007)

*Les Fatals Picards - L'amour À La Française *


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 12, 2007)

*Chicken Huntin'
Insane Clown Posse
The Ringmaster
4:39
*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> @Instant Karma - is that avy Stephen Colbert?



Yes it is. He's also making a cameo in my sig. 



*Tevin Cambell* -_ I'm Ready_


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

*Method Man and Redman* - 1, 2, 1, 2


----------



## Moondoggie (May 12, 2007)

*Linkin Park* ~ Breaking the Habit


----------



## Beau Logan (May 12, 2007)

Moondoggie, Weak! 

_Scar Tissue_ - *Red Hot Chili Peppers *


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 12, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Thinking of you

then

NIN - Heresy


----------



## spirishman (May 12, 2007)

dexys midnight runners- come on eileen


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Nelly Furtado* -_ Glow_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Fabolous feat Ne-Yo- Make You Better


----------



## cygnus (May 13, 2007)

Incubus - Agoraphobia.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 13, 2007)

Riouke said:


> Moondoggie, Weak!
> 
> _Scar Tissue_ - *Red Hot Chili Peppers *



Hey I think their a good band. 

*Days* ~ FLOW


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Mya *- _Fallen_


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Aaliyah* -_ I Care 4 You_


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Lil Wayne - Money On My Mind


----------



## Champloon (May 13, 2007)

*Twista feat Trey Songwz* ~ _Girl Tonight_


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Sheek Louch - The Tek Blow


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 13, 2007)

papa roach - scars


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

R.A. The Rugged Man - Black And White


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*702 *- _Get It Together_


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Kanye West - Gossip Files


----------



## Champloon (May 13, 2007)

*Ghostface Killah* ~ _All That I Got Is You_


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Gillie Da Kid - I'm A Hustler Freestyle


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 13, 2007)

Be Your Own Pet - Adventure


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Lil Wayne - Do What You Do


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 13, 2007)

*Murder Ink
Dr. Dre; Hitman; Ms. Roq
2001
2:28
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

*Cassidy* -My Interpretation


----------



## Suikka (May 13, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _Hohoemi no Maria_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

*Teriyaki Boyz* -Tokyo Drift


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 13, 2007)

arctic monkey - D is for dangerous


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 13, 2007)

*LoveStoned/I Think She Knows Interlude
Justin Timberlake
FutureSex/LoveSounds
7:24
*


----------



## Saosin (May 13, 2007)

Walls // Emery


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 13, 2007)

*If I Was a Serial Killer
Insane Clown Posse
The Tempest
7:30
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco- Failure


----------



## olaf (May 13, 2007)

*Moonspell* - _Alma Mater_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 13, 2007)

*Killers Are Quiet
Slipknot
Mate. Feed. Kill. Repeat.
20:43
*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

*UB40* - _Red Red Wine_


----------



## neko-sennin (May 13, 2007)

TM Revolution, "Heart of Sword"


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

*Uematsu Nobuo* - _Aeris Theme (Piano Version)_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 13, 2007)

Jamie T - Ike and Tina

_"Looking at you looking at you, oh shit..." _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

*Mario Winans ft. P. Diddy *- _I Don't Wanna Know_


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 13, 2007)

*ASP* - schwarzes Blut


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 13, 2007)

Hallowed Be Thy Name
Iron Maiden
The Number of the Beast
7:13


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

*Black Eyed Peas feat. Justin Timberlake* - _Where is the love?_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Bob Marley* - _No Woman No Cry_


----------



## coriander (May 13, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - _Stolen_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Nice sig coriander

*Linkin Park*- Encore (rmx) with *Jay-Z*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Nirvana* - _All Apologies _


----------



## Jessica (May 13, 2007)

*The Raconteurs* - Together


----------



## Instant Karma (May 13, 2007)

*Nirvana* ~ _In Bloom_


----------



## Lilith (May 14, 2007)

Damien rice - cannonball


----------



## coriander (May 14, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - Dusk and Summer


----------



## CalRahhh (May 14, 2007)

Dismember - Trendkiller


----------



## Catatonik (May 14, 2007)

*WarsawpacK - Doomsday Device*

Lee Raback is an impassioned yet articulate vocalist. Brilliant lyricist.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 14, 2007)

Dismember - Stillborn Ways


----------



## coriander (May 14, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - Nightswimming


----------



## CalRahhh (May 14, 2007)

Dismember - Casket Garden


----------



## coriander (May 14, 2007)

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields


----------



## CalRahhh (May 14, 2007)

Dismember - Me - God


----------



## cygnus (May 14, 2007)

I play guitar as well as sing to

Coheed and Cambria - the Crowing.


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 14, 2007)

Fall Out Boys - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## coriander (May 14, 2007)

Foo Fighters - _Everlong_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

Not Alone
All That Remains
The Fall of Ideals
3:30


----------



## coriander (May 14, 2007)

Imogen Heap - _Goodnight and Go_


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - Wake Up


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 14, 2007)

*MM* - I don't like the drugs, but the drugs like me


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2007)

Coheed & Cambria - The Willing Well III: Apollo II: The Telling Truth


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 14, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy confessions


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

*Diddy with Lil Wayne*- I AM


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 14, 2007)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Lilith (May 14, 2007)

Cowboy bebop - Blue


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 14, 2007)

Good Charlotte - The River


----------



## Lilith (May 14, 2007)

cowboy Bebop - call me call me


----------



## Cavalorn (May 14, 2007)

*Poets Of The Fall* -_ Roses_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 14, 2007)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Helpless Corpse Enactment


----------



## Lilith (May 14, 2007)

Ailes Grises - free bird


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Apollo 440* - _Can't Stop The Rock_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco*- Conflict Diamonds (Kanye stoled this from him and made blood diamonds)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Duran Duran* - _Dance Into The Fire_


----------



## Violence Fight (May 14, 2007)

The Trooper-Iron Maiden


----------



## Cavalorn (May 14, 2007)

*End of Green* - _Dead End Hero_


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2007)

Que Hiciste - *Jennifer Lopez*


----------



## Aren (May 14, 2007)

The Strokes - Juicebox


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*Tomoko Tane* - _Broken Wings _


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

*LL Cool J*- I Need Love


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*Bob Sinclair* - _World Hold On_


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

*Hooverphonic* - Jackie Cane - _Nirvana Blue_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

Girlschool
Britny Fox
The Best of Britny Fox
4:40


----------



## neko-sennin (May 14, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Loop & Loop"


----------



## Liengod (May 14, 2007)

*M83* - _Gone_


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

*Live* - Throwing Copper - _I Alone_
I alone love you
I alone temp you


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*The Knack *~ _My Sharona_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

R-Evolve
30 Seconds to Mars
A Beautiful Lie
3:59


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 14, 2007)

*Children Of Bodom - Kissing The Shadows *


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Eminem* - _Scary Movies_


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2007)

Joell Ortiz - 125 Pt. 2 (Fresh Air)


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*FLOW* ~ _Days_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Sum 41* -  _Some Say_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

A Modern Myth
30 Seconds to Mars
A Beautiful Lie
14:14


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 14, 2007)

*Kawabe Chieko - Shining!*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Rihanna* - _If It's Lovin' That You Want_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*Origa* ~ _Rise (Ghost In The Shell SAC OST)_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*DJ Lhasa* - _Giulia_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

[Untitled Hidden Track]
30 Seconds to Mars
A Beautiful Lie
3:54


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 14, 2007)

*UVERworld* -_ D-tecnolife_


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

*Limp Bizkit* - Significant Other - _Re-arranged_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 14, 2007)

*Pennywise – Bro Hymn Tribute *


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

The Beautiful People
Marilyn Manson
Lest We Forget:  The Best of Marilyn Manson
3:42


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 14, 2007)

The Hazards - Gay Boyfriend


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Rupee* - _Tempted To Touch_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

*Kevin Little* - Turn Me On


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Ludacris* - _Splash Waterfalls_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*The Seatbelts ft. Mai Yamane* ~_ The Real Folk Blues_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Ne-Yo Ft. Jin* - _So Sick Remix_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

Lip Gloss & Black
Atreyu
Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
5:04


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 14, 2007)

*Coldplay* - _The Scientist_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

Black Chick, White Guy
Kid Rock
Devil Without a Cause
12:01


----------



## Instant Karma (May 14, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* ~_ Summer Love_


----------



## mechaBD (May 14, 2007)

Cream - Sunshine of your love


----------



## CalRahhh (May 15, 2007)

Dismember - Of Fire


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Jadakiss - Testify


----------



## coriander (May 15, 2007)

_Silverchair - Ana's Song (Open Fire)
_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 15, 2007)

*Yuki Kajiura - Black Sword*


----------



## CalRahhh (May 15, 2007)

Dismember - To The Bone


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Jadakiss - You Make Me Wanna


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 15, 2007)

*Simple Plan - I'd do anything*


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Jadakiss - Honey (Remix)


----------



## coriander (May 15, 2007)

Matt White - _Best Days_


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Jadakiss - Summer's Over


----------



## coriander (May 15, 2007)

Imogen Heap - _Closing In_


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

The Prize Fighter Inferno - Our Darling Daughter You Are, Little Crecillia Marie


----------



## CalRahhh (May 15, 2007)

Dismember - As The Coins Upon your Eyes


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 15, 2007)

Jamie T - Dry Off Your Cheeks


I love this song.


----------



## Aren (May 15, 2007)

The Verve - Lucky Man


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

The Prize Fighter Inferno - The Margretville Dance


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 15, 2007)

*MF Doom - The Finest Feat. Tommy Gunn*


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 15, 2007)

Fall Out Boy - This Aint A Scene, Its An Arms Race


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

Dead!
My Chemical Romance
The Black Parade
3:17


----------



## Empress (May 15, 2007)

Im bringing sexy back - Justin Timberlake 


<3


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

*Pharoahe Monch*-  What It Is (Crazy Track)


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 15, 2007)

Muse - Time Is Running Out


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

High 5 (Rock the Catskills)
Beck
Odelay
4:10


----------



## Suikka (May 15, 2007)

*RURUTIA* - _ABINTRA_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

Sista
City High
City High
4:50


----------



## Mojo (May 15, 2007)

Simple Kind of Life -* No Doubt*


----------



## Lemonade (May 15, 2007)

Eminem - Toy Soldiers.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

City High Anthem
City High
City High
4:08


----------



## Cavalorn (May 15, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - _Famous Last Words_


----------



## Lilith (May 15, 2007)

Beck - i call you love


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

*Namie Amuro* ~ _Four Seasons_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2007)

*Black Eyed Peas* - _Let's Get It Started_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

Hang 'Em High
A Static Lullaby
A Static Lullaby
3:57


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 15, 2007)

The Long Blondes - Weekend Without Make-up


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

*Soul 4 Real *~ _Candy Rain_


Luv this song.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

*Fabolous feat. Remy Ma and Lil Wayne*- Diamonds (Remix)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

Who Am I (What's My Name)?
Snoop Dogg
Death Row's Snoop Doggy Dogg Greatest Hits
4:05


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

*Mariah Carey ft. Bone Thugs N Harmony* ~ _Break Down_


----------



## Saosin (May 15, 2007)

Walls // Emery


----------



## Hybrid_Theory (May 15, 2007)

Have A Nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2007)

*2Pac feat. Jodeci* - _How Do You Want It_


----------



## Saosin (May 15, 2007)

Bullshit // Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

*Keith Sweat* ~ _Nobody_


----------



## Suzie (May 15, 2007)

*Kelly Clarkson* - Since U Been Gone


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 15, 2007)

Greenday - Macy's Day Parade


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2007)

*Eminem* - _Lose Yourself_


----------



## Love (May 15, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* --_ I never told you what I do for a living_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2007)

*DVDA (Trey Parker)* - _Now You're A Man_


----------



## Mojo (May 15, 2007)

The Boys Are Back In Town - *Thin Lizzy*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

*UVERworld *~ _Shine_


----------



## Michael Jordan (May 15, 2007)

Atlantic Starr - Secret Lover's


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 15, 2007)

*Rina Aiuchi & Yuuka Saegusa – destiny -rearrange version- *


----------



## mechaBD (May 15, 2007)

Cream - White Room


----------



## Saosin (May 15, 2007)

Home // Explosions in the Sky


----------



## CalRahhh (May 15, 2007)

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## Saosin (May 16, 2007)

Acid Rain // Dream Theater


----------



## spirishman (May 16, 2007)

black sabbath- war pigs

@ saosin- acid rain is amazing, but is it just more or is liquid tension experiment 1 impossible to find?


----------



## Catatonik (May 16, 2007)

*Sigh - Requiem-Nostalgia*

They certainly know how to close out an album.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx* - _Gold Digger_


----------



## CalRahhh (May 16, 2007)

Carcass - Albeit Macht Fleisch


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Switchfoot - Politicians


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Behind Blue Eyes
Limp Bizkit
Results May Vary
6:07

I guess the original is better with this song. The Who did it so much better.


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Gillie Da Kid - 3 the Hard Way


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 16, 2007)

The Coral - Pass It On


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Sharp Dressed Man
ZZ Top
Eliminator
4:14


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Fat Joe - Damn (We Gettin' Money)


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 16, 2007)

Fall Out Boys - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Kanye West - Diamonds From Sierra Leone (Live)


----------



## Lilith (May 16, 2007)

America - *Razorlight*


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2007)

*Kelly Clarkson* - Since U Been Gone


----------



## neko-sennin (May 16, 2007)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation, "Loop & Loop"


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Joe Budden*- Are You In That Mood Yet?


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 16, 2007)

*Goldfinger - Just Like Heaven *


----------



## Saosin (May 16, 2007)

Stupid MF // Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Nikitaa (May 16, 2007)

last night - p. diddy (still luv it)


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 16, 2007)

*One Be Lo - Used 2 Be Fly*


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Bizzy Bone feat. Cat Cody - On The Freeway*


----------



## Uzumaki (May 16, 2007)

papa Roach - Time By Time


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Bizzy Bone - Better Run, Better Hide*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

New Theme Song 

*Kanye West*- Can't Tell Me Nothing


----------



## Uzumaki (May 16, 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*DJ Khalid, R.Kelly, Akon, T-Pain, Lil Kim, Young Jeezy*- We Takin' Ova (Remix)

Listennnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Fer Sure
The Medic Droid
Unreleased
4:42


*Spoiler*: _M rating_ 



"You got fucking jizz on my back. Where'd you throw my panties?"

"I threw them out the window bitch. Shut the fuck up."




I love this song lmao!


----------



## Wolfy (May 16, 2007)

*Red Jumpsuit Apparatus* - Don't You Fake It - _Face Down_
Do you feel like a man when you push her around?


----------



## little nin (May 16, 2007)

*Margz* - Freestyle

(Mashtown)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Killers Are Quiet
Slipknot
Mate. Feed. Kill. Repeat.
20:43


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*Blue Cantrell* - _Hit'em Up Style_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 16, 2007)

*Coldplay* - _Yellow_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Juelz Santana, Hell Rell, JR Writer, 40 Cal, Jim Jones* - _Dipset City_


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Papoose - Line Em Up


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Juelz Santana feat. Rick Ross* - _Money On My Mind_ (Remix)


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

J.R. Writer - Byrd Call


----------



## Saosin (May 16, 2007)

Stupid MF // Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Jim Jones -* _Capo Status Final Take_ - It seems we like the Dipset?


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Papoose - Across the Track


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*Lily Allen* - _Naive_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Juelz Santana feat. Jim Jones* - _Jamaican Joint_


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Freeway - Stand Up


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Cam'ron, Nicole Wray & J.R. Writer - *_I Wanna Be Your Lady_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco*- Real Recognize Real


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

*Hi-Tek, Talib Kweli, Jadakiss, Papoose, & Raekwon* - _Where It Started (NYC)_


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2007)

*Ciara* Like A Boy
*Fall Out Boy* Thanks for The Memories


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Sharp Dressed Man
ZZ Top
Eliminator
4:14


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*Salt N' Pepa* ~ _Let's Talk About Sex_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 16, 2007)

*Rina Aiuchi & Yuuka Saegusa - Destiny -rearrange version- *


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

From First to Last - Note to Self


----------



## Saosin (May 16, 2007)

In Formaldehyde // Porcupine Tree


----------



## Harmonie (May 16, 2007)

"Paint it Black" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*Big Boi ft. Sleepy Brown* ~ _The Way You Move _


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Ludacris*- What's Your Fantasy


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*R-ah Kelly *~_ Step In The Name Of Love (Remix)_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*R.Kelly*- It's Seems Like Your Ready


----------



## Instant Karma (May 16, 2007)

*SWV* ~ _Rain_


----------



## Kuki (May 17, 2007)

*30 Seconds To Mars - **The Kill*


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 17, 2007)

Journey - Any way you want it


----------



## cygnus (May 17, 2007)

Coheed and Cambra - The Velorium Camper III: Al The Killer


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Darkest Hour - _Veritas, Aequitas_


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Badly Drawn Boy - _A Minor Incident _(god I sooo love this song...!)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Lamb of God - _Pariah_


----------



## Perverse (May 17, 2007)

Joell Ortiz - Latino


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 17, 2007)

REM - Imitation Of Life


----------



## Perverse (May 17, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Same Space


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - _So Long, So Long_


----------



## Perverse (May 17, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Hold the Cup


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

*Another Bad Creation*- Iesha (lol Classic)


----------



## Cavalorn (May 17, 2007)

*Korn* - _Word Up_


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Saosin - _Sleepers_


----------



## Perverse (May 17, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Odessa


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Ryan Adams - _So Alive_


----------



## cygnus (May 17, 2007)

Dungen - Ta Det Lungt.


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Aimee Mann - _You Could Make a Killing_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

SWV- Rain

10 chars


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 17, 2007)

The Young Knives - Weekend And Bleak Days (Hot Summer)


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Aimee Mann - _You Do_


----------



## Uzumaki (May 17, 2007)

*Justin Timberlake* - _Sexy back_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

*JR Writer feat. Cam'ron & Hell Rell - *_Funkmaster Flex Hot97 Freestyle_


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 17, 2007)

*12012 – 蝶々～てふてふ～ *


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

*TLC* ~ _Red Light Special_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

Instant Karma your avatar and signatur is fine win. I can't complain though, mine is also fine!  

*Run DMC -* _Darryl and Joe (Krush-Groove 3)_  (gotta like them old classic boys)


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

*The Babyshambles* - _La Belle et la Bête_


----------



## itoikenza (May 17, 2007)

No More Sorrow - Linkin Park


----------



## Uzumaki (May 17, 2007)

*The Killers * - _When you where young_


----------



## Wolfy (May 17, 2007)

*Tripod* - _Is It Okay If I Stalk You?_


----------



## Saosin (May 17, 2007)

The Secret // Emery


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 17, 2007)

*Godsmack - Goin Down *


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 17, 2007)

Mexican Wine - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Saosin (May 17, 2007)

The Terrible Secret // Emery


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 17, 2007)

Kinkyori Ren'ai - Go!Go!7188


----------



## slipknot454 (May 17, 2007)

slipknot-The blister exists


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg* - _Gin And Juice_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

2Pac; Eminem - _Murder Murder

_Great song.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

*Juelz Santana, Hell Rell, JR Writer, 40 Cal, Jim Jones* -_ Dipset City_


----------



## neko-sennin (May 17, 2007)

2 Skinnee J's, "Riot Nrrrd"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Young Dro - _Grand Hustle Mafia (Explicit Album Version)_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

*Wu Tang Clan* - _Ain't Nuthin' To Fuck Wit_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

^Lol Great song. Reminds me of the Chappelle Show skit.


*Ginuwine* - _Differences_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Chingy - _Bagg Up_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

*Bob Marley ft. Lauryn Hill* - _Turn Your Lights Down Low_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

*Kanye West-* Can't Tell Me Nothing


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

*Talib Kweli* - _The Guerilla Moonson Rap_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Justin Timberlake - _What Goes Around.../...Comes Around Interlude_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Styles P feat. AZ- The Hardest


----------



## Mojo (May 17, 2007)

Illegal - *Shakira*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Soundgarden - _Outshined_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

*Next* - _Too Close_


----------



## Love (May 17, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - _Dead!_


----------



## Saosin (May 17, 2007)

Closing In // Imogen Heap


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Funeral for a Friend - _Juno_


----------



## Wolfy (May 18, 2007)

*Common* - Resurrection - _Resurrection_


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 18, 2007)

Boy Kill Boy - Ivy Parker


----------



## cygnus (May 18, 2007)

The Mars Volta - Cassandra Geminni (part 4)

and all the rows of crows
defrocking every breath (haa...haa...haa...)


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

The Overminds - First Mission


----------



## Cavalorn (May 18, 2007)

*Xandria* - _Eversleeping_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*Death From Above 1979* - _Romantic Rights (Girls Are Short Remix)_


----------



## cygnus (May 18, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*Talib Kweli feat. Faith Evans & Kanye West* - _I Try_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Green Day - _*American Idiot*_


----------



## Hazu (May 18, 2007)

Kent - Pärlor


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

linkin park - In Between


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Green Day - _Jesus of Suburbia_


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

linkin park - Shadow Of The Day


----------



## Lilith (May 18, 2007)

Radiohead - creep


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 18, 2007)

Lilith said:


> Radiohead - creep


<3

Supergrass- Alright


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 18, 2007)

Fergie - Glamorous


*Is a secret Fergie fan *


----------



## Cavalorn (May 18, 2007)

*Blind Guardian* - _The Bard's Song (In The Forest)_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

*Common*-_ Be_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*Birdman & Lil' Wayne* - _Out The Pound_  (Cyber Celebrity, awesome avatar)


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

(Thanks Italian Stallion)

*Lil' Wayne*- I Love That Fucking Guy


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*Young Jeezy/Lil' J feat. Da Likk* -  _Put Da Whip on It, Part 2_


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

linkin park - given up


----------



## Liengod (May 18, 2007)

*Weezer* - _Surf Wax America_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

*Rick Ross feat. Pusha T* (Clipse)- Blow


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Korn - _Freak On a Leash_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*Somethin' For The People* - _My Love Is The Shhh_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*Common, Pete Rock, Big Punisher & Noreaga* - _Verbal Murder 2_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Muse - _Muse_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

*Notorious B.I.G. feat Mase*- Mo Money, Mo Problems


----------



## Saosin (May 18, 2007)

Mookie's Last Christmas // Saosin


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

The Fugees- Killing Me Softly


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - _Rose_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*The New Pornographers* - _The Laws Have Changed (Remix)_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*Coolio* - _Fantastic Voyage_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - _Tainted Love_


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

Green Day - Holiday


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

*Dre feat. Rick Ross*- Chevy Ridin High

This is, this is, this issssss!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*Silk* - _Freak Me_


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - _The Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Korn - _Make Believe_


----------



## Altron (May 18, 2007)

AysenluR - And the light is gone


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it time for this thread to go to the landfill? Anyways

The Cure - _Faith (Live)_


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*112* - _Anywhere_


----------



## Perverse (May 18, 2007)

J-Hood - Hood Preachin'


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*Total *- _Can't You See_


----------



## Perverse (May 18, 2007)

Kiotti - Presidential Flow


----------



## Instant Karma (May 18, 2007)

*Aaliyah* -_ 4 Page Letter_


----------



## Misa (May 18, 2007)

Sum 41-Some say.


----------

